# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  April Roll Call

## Big Poppa

It's never too early!! April 6th - 20th @ White Sands

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Going to make every effort possible to be in Negril April 26 to May 3rd

----------


## TizzyATX

To early for my trigger finger.....but best believe I'll be there the end of April  :Embarrassment:

----------


## marley9808

End of April / Beginning of May
Room is booked....flight to follow (after we pay off the Dec trip) lol

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> End of April / Beginning of May
> Room is booked....flight to follow (after we pay off the Dec trip) lol


lmao.  this is our hold up.  Need to refresh the funds from the November reach.  I have march bachelor party to organize in CLEARWATER FOR 2 NIGHTS and ybor 1 night.


So my weekends this winter are going to be boooooring.  But it will be worth it!

----------


## marley9808

Bachelor party in Clearwater and Ybor....OH! Watch out world
Now THAT will be fun!

Yeah I know what you mean....When I sing the song "Everybody's working for the weekend" I sing it "I am working for my vacations!" lol

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Bachelor party in Clearwater and Ybor....OH! Watch out world
> Now THAT will be fun!
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean....When I sing the song "Everybody's working for the weekend" I sing it "I am working for my vacations!" lol


St Pattys weekend.

We are looking to stay at Shepherds in CW on Fri night and sat night.  And at the Hampton in Ybor Sunday night.  going to catch a Phillies game while we are there also hopefully.

Yeah we never go out on the weekends.  I think last weekend we went to dinner for the first time in over a month.  Our irie fund between the two of us needs to grow!

----------


## marley9808

Funny enough I was about to say if your Bachelor party is in Clearwater, that means you are going to Shepherds (I had PART of my bachelorette party there too) Good times
St Pattys weekend though? Oh goodness (bring pediolyte....LOTS!) LOL

But seriously, sounds like a real fun weekend!

----------


## Big Poppa

Hey Marley... both of our daughter's and their husbands are joining us.  Our daughters names? Megan and yes, Marley.

----------


## marley9808

Big Poppa....that's AWESOME!

----------


## Coco

April 25-May 4th!

----------


## booger

We'll be there for sure, at the end of the month. This has been my favorite time of year to be in Negril. The weather is perfect, the hassle is minimal, and rates flip to summer rates at most places during the middle of April. Rooms booked, now just need to flip for airfare. Time to grab my ankles.

----------


## Melody

Flights booked since June.....April 16-24.  Xtabi/Coco split???? Wait and see what comes out in the Mad Sale.

----------


## nicollet

April 6-20th...Xtabi & CCLP!

----------


## garysteph1018

April 24th - May 4th  :Smile:   Wild Parrot & Catcha .... I'm a happy gurl!

----------


## spottycatz

We're there, Banana Shout and Catcha. 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Jenn

We'll be there with 25 newbies for the big day on April 15th!

----------


## Beebeluv

I am hoping to have another ticker aka tickler for april!!! Already saving money for it!!! but i want catcha BAD but looks like its full hehe.

----------


## marley9808

No mon, Catcha not full yet...still some rooms for April! Come join the party  :Smile:

----------


## Beebeluv

OMG if I can I sooo will you guys have the best reports...lol I'd love to be the lil' newbie in the group so would my bf.

----------


## marley9808

Yay!
Do it Do it Do it  :Smile:

----------


## Melody

> April 6-20th...Xtabi & CCLP!


I missed your post - our stays are overlapping a bit and we're staying at the same hotels! Which hotel for the 16-20th? I've booked seaside #4 for a few nights at the beginning of our trip, but may adjust in February.

----------


## Beebeluv

Maybe xtabi... Its way more affordable... xtabi is a good one right???

----------


## beachgirl66

End of April / beginning of may.. for the annual boardie meet up!

----------


## Guirigay

> Maybe xtabi... Its way more affordable... xtabi is a good one right???


Nope, sorry, you'll have to settle for a GREAT hotel if you stay at Xtabi. Garden side rooms at Xtabi are one of the greatest travel bargains I've ever run across.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

So this is becoming closer to a reality, as one of the plane tickets has been paid for.  So I guess it is a reality.  April 27 - May 4 Location TBD

----------


## TizzyATX

F Yeah Flip!!! Have you considered staying on the best end? Err I mean the West end? lol

Know you like the beach but you could try a split  :Wink:

----------


## TizzyATX

> End of April / beginning of may.. for the annual boardie meet up!


Girl i cannot wait for this....miss ya...Round 2 Ding Ding Ding!!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> F Yeah Flip!!! Have you considered staying on the best end? Err I mean the West end? lol
> 
> Know you like the beach but you could try a split


Well as a matter of fact.  I was just perusing Catcha's website.  And if there is still availability, we may do the second part of the trip at catcha during the boardie takeover.

Gonna have to wait realistically until we get back from this trip to make any commitments to booking $$.   What I know, that my other half doesn't... is that I have been adding extra money to our Jamaica fund every paycheck, beyond our agreed upon amount.

----------


## marley9808

Flip....you are a smart man!  :Smile: 
And yes....still some room at Catcha end of April / beginning of May...just saying  :Smile: 
lol

----------


## TizzyATX

There wont be any room left by the time _I'm_ ready to actually book! LOL Maybe we should quit talking it up so much.

----------


## marley9808

The daybed on the porch will always be reserved for you Tiz  :Smile:

----------


## nicollet

Melody....We're at Xtabi #4 (funny) from April 6 to 15th....You check in when we leave...I'll leave you a few Stripe for your arrival! We're checking into CCLP afterwards, till the 20th ...When will you be t CCLP?

----------


## Melody

> Melody....We're at Xtabi #4 (funny) from April 6 to 15th....You check in when we leave...I'll leave you a few Stripe for your arrival! We're checking into CCLP afterwards, till the 20th ...When will you be t CCLP?


That is too funny!!! I'm waiting for negrilonestops Coco mad sale to come out for spring (Feb 1st, I believe) to see what dates we can get. If we can take our pick, I'm thinking we may only stay at Xtabi for the 16th & 17th then head to Coco from 18th-24th - in which case, we'd see you there! It's a tough call (split stay) being we'll only have 7 nights total, love the beach, but would love to experience #4 @ Xtabi...2 nights would be a decent "try out" for future, longer stays...I'm hoping...wish I had as much time to work with as you. Have you got taxi arrangements in mind for the transfer between the hotels or just grabbing whoever is handy @ Xtabi?

----------


## Guirigay

> The daybed on the porch will always be reserved for you Tiz


We have Star Tiz, you have a bed...  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

Hope the weather is nice  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Guirigay

I've been told to expect hot and sweaty, with a moaning wind howling most nights...

----------


## TizzyATX

omg GG!!! i almost p'ed my pants (not really)

----------


## marley9808

OMG!!!!!
LMAO!

So then.....just like this April? hahahahaha

----------


## TizzyATX

Marley you heard the wind too? LMAO

 :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## marley9808

Tizzy....everyone heard the wind. It was LOUD in April.....crazy weather!
LMAO

----------


## drummerboy13

Is that the noise I heard all the way down the beach at Seasplash?  I thought it was just a couple of cats... :Wink:   Count me in for April.  I am looking at 4/27 or 28 through the following thurs 5/2.  Where I am staying is still TBD.  I am keeping my eyes open for a good deal, but I am not picky and can crash anywhere.  I can't wait to see you all and feel the vibes we shared last April!!!!  Peace!!!!

----------


## marley9808

Woo hoo! We got drummerboy! See you then!

----------


## nicollet

I think you would not be disappointed with 2 nights at #4...it really is the best spot. We started out years back with 2 nights @ Xtabi and we've stayed as long as 11 nights there, and have never been disappointed. I must say I was a die hard beach girl and can hardly believe that I have given it up for # 4 on the cliffs.
We always use Kingsley at takecaretours@hotmail.com for our airport run, and for shorter runs if he's around @ Xtabi. If not, there's always a driver at the Xtabi gate. Let me know if your plans at CCLP work out and we'll meet up for drink. (Hubby is from Weyburn)

----------


## Melody

> I think you would not be disappointed with 2 nights at #4...it really is the best spot. We started out years back with 2 nights @ Xtabi and we've stayed as long as 11 nights there, and have never been disappointed. I must say I was a die hard beach girl and can hardly believe that I have given it up for # 4 on the cliffs.
> We always use Kingsley at takecaretours@hotmail.com for our airport run, and for shorter runs if he's around @ Xtabi. If not, there's always a driver at the Xtabi gate. Let me know if your plans at CCLP work out and we'll meet up for drink. (Hubby is from Weyburn)


Sounds awesome -thanks! Any tips as to what to bring to enhance your stay in #4? 
Where do you live?

----------


## Big Poppa

BUMP!!  Last post was over 2 months ago... time for an update.  What time in April and where are you staying?  White Sands, 6th - 21st.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

April 26-may 5. 2nd part at catcha. First tbd

----------


## captaind

Maybe 3rd - 7th

----------


## MoFromMonroe

19th to the 28th but nothing booked yet.  I have my counter going though.

----------


## Jamerican1

16th  - 27th! We'll be staying at Couples Negril, but are hoping to find some fun local places to check out! This is my 9th trip to Jamaica but the first time to Negril! 

Soon Come!

----------


## garysteph1018

I'm going for the windy nights at Catcha with a couple of nights at Wild Parrott on the beach beforehand! April 25 - May 4 (big grin)

----------


## Crybaby

You can add me to April roll call.  Bringing oldest son again, he is bringing a newbie friend of his.  Nothing booked yet but count on seeing me somewhere.

----------


## nutz4travel

We're looking into it - probably would be Apr 25-May 04 so we can be there for the boardie bash  Looking at a Coco/Catcha split I think...

----------


## wpyogi

I just booked airfare :Cool:   $440 RT from DIA.  Best rate to date!

----------


## TizzyATX

Wpyogi thats fantastic, hope I have some $ when and if I come across something that good lol....

Have you booked a room yet? Xtabi??

----------


## wpyogi

Tizz - who said i have the cash, ha!  But i do have enough points for one flight :Cool: 

Room booked.  Xtabi and Catcha.  I don't have a day bed, but a hammock you are more than welcome to!!

----------


## Tawnee2

I've been booked for months!!!     April 27 til May 18 !!!!

----------


## ekfa51

i am on the same page as you tawnee....haste makes waste!..LOL!

----------


## DConkle

April 2nd til the 23rd!

----------


## Ziggy

April 20th to 29th, Rondel Village

----------


## Tawnee2

Looks like I get to party with quite a few old friends and will get to make quite a few new ones also - fantastic!!!

 My birthday is on Sunday April 28 - Pool party at Seastar starts at 2:00.  Happy hour 2 for 1 drinks and chicken wings from 4 til 6.

----------


## wpyogi

WhoooHoooo!  Tawnee's Birthday Bash!  I missed last year.  The 28th is moving day for me and I will be within a very short walk to Seastar :Wink:

----------


## garysteph1018

Mine is the 27th!!!

----------


## nutz4travel

Well, we're booked.  April 25-May 04; 5 nights at Coco followed by 4 at Catcha.  Looks like we'll be crashing the party  :Smile:

----------


## wpyogi

Cool, Steph!  Let's have birthday shots!

And I love to crash a good party, 2nutz!  See you there :Smile:

----------


## garysteph1018

Sounds like a plan wpyogi! 

2nutz...we'll be down beach at Wild Parrott on the 24th moving to Catcha on Saturday. Glad you guys are coming!!!  :Smile:  Now we can sit on "The Porch" together!  :Smile:

----------


## nutz4travel

> Sounds like a plan wpyogi! 
> 
> 2nutz...we'll be down beach at Wild Parrott on the 24th moving to Catcha on Saturday. Glad you guys are coming!!!  Now we can sit on "The Porch" together!


LOL - we'll be the 2 on the patio at Sun looking longingly at your porch!

----------


## garysteph1018

No worries... everyone's porch is big enough for everyone!!! We'll go porch hoppin'

----------


## nutz4travel

Cool - a porch crawl!  Sounds like fun  :Smile:

----------


## Melody

2nutz, I'll just be missing meeting you this trip, will be checking out of Coco on the 23rd to fly home.  Were you able to book through Negrilonestop's mad sale?  It just started today for stays beginning April 15th.

----------


## nutz4travel

> 2nutz, I'll just be missing meeting you this trip, will be checking out of Coco on the 23rd to fly home.  Were you able to book through Negrilonestop's mad sale?  It just started today for stays beginning April 15th.


We wanted to be there for the Boardie Bash.  Yes, we booked through them, great prices!  I was actually emailing with Bob when the sale prices came in.  Only back a week and I've already booked 2 more trips to Negril!  We've got it bad  :Smile:

----------


## MoFromMonroe

> 2nutz, I'll just be missing meeting you this trip, will be checking out of Coco on the 23rd to fly home.  Were you able to book through Negrilonestop's mad sale?  It just started today for stays beginning April 15th.


I thought the sale was available on or about Feb. 1.  I don't see anything on the negrilonestop site.  Where are you seeing it?

----------


## nutz4travel

It's on their site, just above the rate chart under Specials - Coco mad sale #1.  This is the URL of the sale page that pops up: http://www.negrilonestop.com/cocolap...e_1_2013.shtml

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Thank you!!!!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Just booked it with Susan. Thank you so much for mentioning it. Apr 19-28.  Love it when I have a countdown.  I will wait until Feb. and then book Nov too!

----------


## nutz4travel

> Just booked it with Susan. Thank you so much for mentioning it. Apr 19-28.  Love it when I have a countdown.  I will wait until Feb. and then book Nov too!


LOL - see you in April!

----------


## Lulu and Al

Well , seeing the Blandys and Bea on the cast got to me, booked Apr23-May3, see you all at the beach,or cliffs orthe boardie bash!

----------


## garysteph1018

^^^^  :Smile:  Nice!!! This is really gong to be a great time!

----------


## Katho

Not officially booked...but I'll be there! Likely April 23rd-30th @ Xtabi  :Smile:  Won't miss your B-day party this time Tawnee!!

----------


## ekfa51

see you lulu and al at the airport!



> Well , seeing the Blandys and Bea on the cast got to me, booked Apr23-May3, see you all at the beach,or cliffs orthe boardie bash!

----------


## Rasta Stan

Nothing booked yet as we have to wait to see how Betty does after another operation Jan 15th.
We sure want to be there for another BOARDIE BASH as we haven't missed one yet.
I'll keep ya posted.

----------


## walleyed99

Oh man, I would so love to be there and take in the boardie bash, but I am burning 2 weeks holidays with the January trip and have to keep some time for a stint at our northern cabin in Canada. Since I am still paying for it I have to use it. But it sounds like sooooo much fun....  :Frown:

----------


## nutz4travel

> Oh man, I would so love to be there and take in the boardie bash, but I am burning 2 weeks holidays with the January trip and have to keep some time for a stint at our northern cabin in Canada. Since I am still paying for it I have to use it. But it sounds like sooooo much fun....


Tell your boss you need more holidays!  LOL

----------


## MoFromMonroe

@Stan-I had just sent Betty an email to see if you would be there.  I just sent her another one.  Please keep me posted. Mo&Bob

----------


## tfw73

This is killing me...UGH!  I already told Steph I need to take a weekend and go when everyone else is there!

----------


## TizzyATX

> Nothing booked yet as we have to wait to see how Betty does after another operation Jan 15th.
> We sure want to be there for another BOARDIE BASH as we haven't missed one yet.
> I'll keep ya posted.


Stan, I hope everything goes smooth as possible with the operation and Betty has a quick recovery.  Y'all will be in my thoughts.  Hope to see you both again in April  :Smile:

----------


## TandJ

First week of april for 10 days!

8 wacky canucks hoping that Jamaica doesn't run out of red stripe!  :Cool:

----------


## Jim-Donna

:Smile:   :Smile:  :Cool:     So many Good people........SO Much FUN~~

----------


## Rasta Stan

Thanks Tizzy , Betty and I sure want to be there for the bordie bash as well as the Bellyflop Contest hosted by Brazi.

----------


## Pointlover

Be there April 25 into may.  Already not sleeping.lol

----------


## garysteph1018

Second what Tizzy said Rasta Stan... You & yours are two of the people I am looking forward to meeting  :Smile: 

Blessings for a successful surgery & speedy recovery.

----------


## Katho

Pictures/Video of last April: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5mUXoJZScY
Can't wait to do it again!  :Smile:

----------


## BreanaAshlee

Our dates are looking like April 25th - May 2nd

----------


## booger

> Pictures/Video of last April: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5mUXoJZScY
> Can't wait to do it again!



Nice work and thanks for taking me back. So many smiles on so many different great people. I need to figure out how to get back in April....

----------


## garysteph1018

> Nice work and thanks for taking me back. So many smiles on so many different great people. I need to figure out how to get back in April....


What do you mean you need to figure out how to get back in April.... So does this mean I get Libra???? So kidding!!! You better be there!!!

----------


## Katho

Oh, he'll figure it out! They'll be there, lol!  :Wink:

----------


## booger

> What do you mean you need to figure out how to get back in April.... So does this mean I get Libra???? So kidding!!! You better be there!!!


Funny you say that. I confirmed my reservation last week that I made in JUNE and they had giving it to someone else. Told them to figure it out and now I'm awaiting a response.

----------


## TizzyATX

Me 2!!!  that vid made me jones katho!!!

----------


## marley9808

> Funny you say that. I confirmed my reservation last week that I made in JUNE and they had giving it to someone else. Told them to figure it out and now I'm awaiting a response.


Are you serious? You didn't tell me that!

----------


## meinvancouver

Just booked airfare, will be there April 20 - May 4th. Not sure when you're going booger but have Libra 20-27, girlfriend thinks we have gemini 1 but upgraded her to libra. May pop the question??

See you all there!!!

----------


## Katho

> Funny you say that. I confirmed my reservation last week that I made in JUNE and they had giving it to someone else. Told them to figure it out and now I'm awaiting a response.


 :Frown:   I really hope they figure it out and can accommodate you!!




> Me 2!!!  that vid made me jones katho!!!


See you there Tizzy...lol, you'll make it happen!!  :Smile:

----------


## Guirigay

> Pictures/Video of last April: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5mUXoJZScY
> Can't wait to do it again!


Wow, Katho! Awesome! Smiled all the way through  :Smile:

----------


## wpyogi

> Pictures/Video of last April: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5mUXoJZScY
> Can't wait to do it again!


Awesome, Katho!  I needed that big SMILE today :Smile:

----------


## spottycatz

That was beautiful Katho, can't wait to do it all again! Thank you!

----------


## Katho

Thanks & glad to give ya all smiles!  :Smile:  Can't wait either!!

----------


## danap

jamaica,,,, april 3 to may 1,, looks like negril april 8 to april 24,,  can't get here soon enough

----------


## MoFromMonroe

See you there Dana. We arrive on the 18th.

----------


## Ziggy

danap,  where else you staying?

----------


## danap

i stay in mobay before and after negril , i have several friends there or neer there so it's a good home base, i stay at a little place called" palm view " they have a web site , small and cheap with a real good staff, and owner,,, but don't tell anyone,,,sometimes i stay with friends in MT SALEM up the hill neer the hospital,,

----------


## divenakedd

We're heading down April 27th - May 4th.  Staying at Citronella this time, it's new place for us, but looks great.  We're a bigger group, have the whole place rented, should be a blast.  We did the same thing a few years ago at Tingalayas and that was a wonderful place.

----------


## Dan&Sue

March 31-April 8th!!! 
Staying down on the cliffs this time!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Katho......LOVED the Video.................Cannot wait.

----------


## bjritz

Oh, Katho that was superb! The party I never went to, but so feel like I did. You all have made this year so fun with your stories, smiles, and fab trip reports. My day was just made.

----------


## Muzikdoc

April 24 -May 4th........Thanks for posting the vid Katharine!   Can't wait to see you!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Looks like we will have some more time to get a drink on this time around Muzikdoc.

----------


## deanna

I was in the  "March Roll Call" but had to change our  Daughter/ Mother  trip to April. So Wooo Hoo April 17th we will be at The Seashore Bay Resort! Can't wait!!!

----------


## rootsie

March 26 - April 9

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Just booked the airfare. See you Apr 18-28. Staying at Coco.

----------


## spottycatz

> We're heading down April 27th - May 4th.  Staying at Citronella this time, it's new place for us, but looks great.  We're a bigger group, have the whole place rented, should be a blast.  We did the same thing a few years ago at Tingalayas and that was a wonderful place.


We spent 10 days at Citronella last April, we absolutely loved it.  We were in Round House, felt we were the only people left at the edge of the world!  You will have a ball!

----------


## Babalew

Just getting around to reading this...don't want to miss the boardie bash.  BTW date for bash is the last friday in april correct?  that would be april 26th?  looking at some dates people are going and i'm a bit confused!!

----------


## kcwatersport

april 6th-12th       xtabi.......we cant wait...first time to the cliffs

----------


## meinvancouver

> BTW date for bash is the last friday in april correct?  that would be april 26th?


Yes that is the date!

----------


## Blandy1

We will be there April 19-27. We are bringing 3 couples of newbies with us. It should be fun seeing Negril for the first time through their eyes!!

----------


## groove16

looks like we will make our 1st boardie bash...turn 50 in april and nothing booked yet, but looks like april 24th thru may 5th....

----------


## nutz4travel

> looks like we will make our 1st boardie bash...turn 50 in april and nothing booked yet, but looks like april 24th thru may 5th....


Cool - Negril is a great place for a 50th!!  Looking forward to meeting you (and everyone else) at the boardie bash!

----------


## divenakedd

> We spent 10 days at Citronella last April, we absolutely loved it.  We were in Round House, felt we were the only people left at the edge of the world!  You will have a ball!


Thanks Spottycatz!  Since I'm the one that book the whole place, I picked first and we picked the Round House .... Sounds perfect!!

----------


## Jamerican1

Just checking my ticker...  :Wink: 

Doing the double digit fidget while staring out at the frozen pond and -20 windchill..

----------


## indybob

Katho,,, your pics and video ROCK !!!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Hey BOb do you and Cindy have any dates set for April?

----------


## Vince

Tiz,I texted you the other day.You going to make it April?

----------


## TizzyATX

Srry Vince, been a little scatteredbrained.....thought i got back to ya.  I dont have dates or anything....it's still a 50/50 chance right now that I'll make it, but crazy things have happened ya know ;P

----------


## Flipadelphia26

No booger, no Tizzy.  Yikes.

----------


## marley9808

Flip - don't believe the hype

They will be there

----------


## indybob

> Hey BOb do you and Cindy have any dates set for April?


Not at this time.. we had said we would not be going this year...then we said maybe June or July (less airfare $$ usually and my birthday is in July) and then we seen Katho's video clip... and remembered all of the fun we had... and some people don't know, but we were not 100% last April...so could you imagine how much fun we could have if fully charged?  Still working on schemes..... and should know for sure in a few weeks.

----------


## JitterBug

april 20 - 28 portland
april 28 may 4 negril

----------


## garysteph1018

Oh for gosh sakes... Quit acting like you may or may not go Tizz! Don't make me come to ATX for yo arse!

----------


## booger

> No booger, no Tizzy.  Yikes.



Don't count me out, just need the stars to align. I have a room booked but will not secure my airfare until I'm certain we can go. My Mom has been gracious to watch my Booger for 6 trips in less than 2 years and we are working on making it 7.

----------


## Vince

We might be in too.We will know in a couple weeks :Smile:

----------


## garysteph1018

> Don't count me out, just need the stars to align. I have a room booked but will not secure my airfare until I'm certain we can go. My Mom has been gracious to watch my Booger for 6 trips in less than 2 years and we are working on making it 7.


Just bring him over here to the East Coast... My mom has my 3 girls... What's one more?  :Smile:

----------


## tfw73

Steph, feel free to swing by here and pick me up too lol!

----------


## captaind

It's done.  April 3 - 8 

Just like the ticker says.....

----------


## nutz4travel

Tizz you HAVE to be there!  We so need to meet you!!

Booger - same thing - you know you want too!!

----------


## Katho

> Not at this time.. we had said we would not be going this year...then we said maybe June or July (less airfare $$ usually and my birthday is in July) and then we seen Katho's video clip... and remembered all of the fun we had... and some people don't know, but we were not 100% last April...so could you imagine how much fun we could have if fully charged?  Still working on schemes..... and should know for sure in a few weeks.


My fingers are crossed for you guys!! I really want you two to be there!!! Had no idea you weren't 100%, glad things are better, 100% I gotta see! lol! 

Glad you liked the video  :Wink:

----------


## jamaicamarylance

Katho we never overlap...maybe we will see ya in Peterpatch 1 of these days.

Cheers

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Mi Lady and Weathermon - sign us up for April 13 - 23 on de beach!

----------


## Katho

> Katho we never overlap...maybe we will see ya in Peterpatch 1 of these days.
> 
> Cheers


Hey guys! I'm going in February as well! Arriving around Feb. 23rd...will you be around then?? If not, ask Rob to bring you by my work sometime when you'er in the Patch  :Wink:

----------


## iowagirl

Just booked Hubby's airfare!  His third solo trip, so if you see him, say hi!  :Smile:

----------


## Jim-Donna

iowagirl...........Your a great wife!!

----------


## iowagirl

Awwww - thanks, Jim n Donna!  Truly, he's a great hubby and he deserves it!  He has A LOT more vacation time than I do, and it just makes sense for him to go to his happy place for a few days, even if it's without me.  He gets some real quality "him time" and has no problem filling his days with workouts on the beach, reading, long walks, a little mandolin practicing and just being.  It's good for him!  We'll continue to take our anniversary trip in December and I'll continue to encourage him to go solo in April!

----------


## booger

Alright, I booked my ticket there and now just need to rack up a few more miles to book Sandie's. I hope I can rack up enough.... :Cool:

----------


## spottycatz

Cheers Boog, you just made my Friday more fun!  See you both April....... soon come!

----------


## Jim-Donna

YIPPIE BOOGERS are coming!!~

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Alright, I booked my ticket there and now just need to rack up a few more miles to book Sandie's. I hope I can rack up enough....


Good man.  You figure out where you are staying yet?

----------


## marley9808

Well dang....you didn't drag out the drama and suspense nearly long enough! lol

----------


## TizzyATX

Dont worry Shauny, I will....not cause i want to though, its not any fun lol

Lotsa stuff going on and i need to see how a couple things play out.  With that said, my friends, you know I will try and work it out til the wheels fall off.  miss my crew from last april sooooo much and I really want to meet all the boardies that are planning to join the party this year.....2nutz  :Wink:   It's gonna be a good 1! Still kickin myself for missing NYE

Bob...did you just say that y'all weren't 100%??? That's hard to believe but I wanna be there when yall go full throttle that's for sure ;P  Give Cindy some love for me

----------


## Muzikdoc

Sooo glad to hear your in Booger!   Tiz....get yer **** together and get booked!   LOL...  Flip an afternoon or two at Bourbon Beach sounds like a plan to me......
Another great reach in the making...and a few boardies I haven't met yet. Can't wait!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Well Muzikdoc says i have to....so.....lol
10-4 buddy, I gotta be there to witness your takeover in the 2013 Flop ;P (srry ninja you know i got mad luv for ya)

----------


## Jim-Donna

> Sooo glad to hear your in Booger!   Tiz....get yer **** together and get booked!   LOL...  Flip an afternoon or two at Bourbon Beach sounds like a plan to me......
> Another great reach in the making...and a few boardies I haven't met yet. Can't wait!!!


Sounds like ALOT of BIG FUN to me~

----------


## Muzikdoc

Thanks Tiz...I'm so glad we got that worked out...Now I am a happy man!!!!

----------


## groove16

this is gonna be a party for the ages....

----------


## booger

> Well dang....you didn't drag out the drama and suspense nearly long enough! lol


LOL, you know who the drama queens are.....

----------


## tfw73

I'd hate to come for a long weekend, but I'm really starting to seriously consider it!

----------


## marley9808

tfw....................YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Let's make this happen
You HAVE to be there on Monday though.....you know that, Team GRITS lol

----------


## tfw73

I'm thinking Saturday, Sunday, Monday and leave on Tuesday. I'd have to be "sick" that Monday and Tuesday lol.

Oh, and it definitely wouldn't be Team GRITS without me haha!

----------


## marley9808

^ Please do this!

----------


## marley9808

And depending on what time you arrive Saturday you could share a ride with us  :Smile:

----------


## tfw73

Steph and I discussed someone close to me "getting married" LOL. There is also the possibility of having to go to my mom's to help her  :Wink:

----------


## marley9808

Yes.....I mean you have to, right? Someone is getting married and they have asked you to stand up with them. This is serious....you must be there!
You WILL be there  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

LOL...but in all seriousness....yes just take a day or two off of work. It will be ok...and it will definitely be worth it!

----------


## tfw73

The mother thing would be best then!

----------


## booger

If you have a non stop flight four days might be doable. We did 5 with a 10 hour flight each way and while it was nice to be in town it sucked leaving so soon. At least for me I need a good 2 or 3 days to unwind and get into the groove.

----------


## captaind

I do four days three times a year with the perfect setup.

Non stop 8 hrs from door to door. No need to check luggage. All the clothes I wear are at the yard except for the tux.

My kid carries me from Sangster to Seastar which is and always will be my Negril base of operations.

Same thing backwards four days later. (Leave the clothes at the yard)

It's still a grind both ways at my age but I traveled over long weekends for years teaching for the Coast Guard so I'm used to it.

If you can keep the cost manageable it not a bad way to spend a few days.

It's like going to the lake or the beach for a long weekend,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## tfw73

It wouldn't be a non-stop flight, probably fly out from NOLA or Jackson.  I could get there around two PM, I've seen a few flights that would work.  I would bring hardly anything at all!  All carry-on, for sure!  I'm seriously considering it!  I turn 40 that month and it's also Steph's birthday.

----------


## marley9808

Sounds good to me!!!!

----------


## garysteph1018

Ok Tizz I see how ya gonna be!! No love for ur fellow shortie on the belly flop!! Ugghhhh  :Wink:

----------


## garysteph1018

Wow I've missed a lot! 

So Marley... You won't be there for the boardie bash??? Dangit!

Boogs is good to go ....

Tizz is a tease ... (hahaha j/k) ... you better be there!!

And best of all TFW may be coming!!! Please tell me Coco will come also!!!

----------


## tfw73

HAHA, IDK if Coco will be coming or not...not sure if I will get to come, either!  But I'm going to try.  Heaven knows I've more than earned it the past couple of months!

How far from Destin are you?

----------


## marley9808

> So Marley... You won't be there for the boardie bash??? Dangit!



 :Frown:  No, unfortunately not.
I wasn't able to get the extra two days off of work I would need in order to make it to the bash this year. But I will be there the very next day and will hopefully still be able to catch up with some of the boardies in town!
Either way though I will see you, my dear, at home base!  :Smile:  Can't wait!

----------


## garysteph1018

^^^^^  AND ON MY BIRTHDAY NO LESS!!!!!  :Smile: 

I am so excited!!!! I can't believe I will be spending my bday in Negril, Jamaica with a group of people I have never met & I feel like a little kid about it!!!! Could that be any better?!?!?!?!

----------


## marley9808

I'm not sure it could be any better!
I am excited too! 
We will have to party it up big time on your day (and of course every day after that too, just for effect)!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Did someone say.... party?

----------


## garysteph1018

Why yes... yes they did!  :Smile:

----------


## spottycatz

Don't want you young'ns making too much noise downstairs now!!  :Wink:

----------


## marley9808

^ Hahahahahahahahaha


And yes Flip, we DID mention party!
Paaaaaaaaaaarrrrrtttttaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy

See you there!

----------


## POOPER

Party? What Party?

----------


## marley9808

Oh come on Pooper......everyday in Negril is a party.....you know that!
LOL

----------


## Vince

So what time in the morning does the party on the day of the bash?Or is there a scheudle of events?

----------


## TizzyATX

Steph I'll be celebrating my dirty thirty!!!  April babies represent ;P

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Steph I'll be celebrating my dirty thirty!!!  April babies represent ;P


You and I are the babies of this board lol.  I am 29 also.

----------


## TizzyATX

So ready to put the 20's in the rearview lol

whens your bday flip?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> So ready to put the 20's in the rearview lol
> 
> whens your bday flip?


January. I just Turned 29 2 weeks ago.

----------


## TizzyATX

so YOUr the baby. that's so cute lol

----------


## Flipadelphia26

hahaha, I guess I am.

----------


## marley9808

Awwwww look at the little baby

I'll bring a stroller in April
(I can think of a few actually who could probably use it) 
LMAO!

----------


## Jamerican1

> Steph I'll be celebrating my dirty thirty!!!  April babies represent ;P


I'll be celebrating as well! April 25th!! 

Let's see if I do the math correctly, birthdays don't count when you are out of the country, or at work right? I've had a few of those, so sure... let's just go with 29! *again*  :Wink:

----------


## groove16

add me to the april baby list, although not really a baby anymore...april 16th will be my 50th, although we will celebrate it in negril...this is the "excuse" we used to join the boardie bash and to meet all of you celebrities from negril.com, hehehe....

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I don't know what I can bring without my gif collection

----------


## garysteph1018

> I'll be celebrating as well! April 25th!! 
> 
> Let's see if I do the math correctly, birthdays don't count when you are out of the country, or at work right? I've had a few of those, so sure... let's just go with 29! *again*


I'll do 29 again with you Jamerican .... although I thank God I am no longer in my 20s & I am quite enjoying where I am (I just wish my skin still looked 29)  :Smile:  ... Plus, I'd hate to have been only 9 years old when I had my boys who are now 20! OUCH!  :Smile:  Okay... whatever!!! I'll just do 43 ... that way I have an excuse for sportin' around in my skirted bathing suit!!!! 

Tizzy... seriously... life only gets better and you better be there!  :Smile: 

Looks like April babies are seriously representin' JAMAICA STYLE!

----------


## tfw73

Is this fate? You know my 40th is April 14th! Coco's is the 25th!

----------


## Jamerican1

> I'll do 29 again with you Jamerican .... although I thank God I am no longer in my 20s & I am quite enjoying where I am (I just wish my skin still looked 29)  ... Plus, I'd hate to have been only 9 years old when I had my boys who are now 20! OUCH!  Okay... whatever!!! I'll just do 43 ... that way I have an excuse for sportin' around in my skirted bathing suit!!!! 
> 
> Tizzy... seriously... life only gets better and you better be there! 
> 
> Looks like April babies are seriously representin' JAMAICA STYLE!



I hear you!! I wouldn't go back to my twenties for anything!! However... I wish a few things still looked 29.. LOL!!  :Wink:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I kinda like my 20s lol

----------


## Rasta Stan

My Betty Boop - April 8 Th.-(63)  and Me on April 24 -(66) Don't listen to the old guy inside....lol

April people rule...lol

----------


## Crybaby

okay I will admit I'm an April baby too....April 14th.....see u all at the boardie bash

----------


## garysteph1018

Lovin all the April babies! We so rule. So all our parents were hot & naked in the summer & couldn't think of anything else to do! Yay for us  :Big Grin:

----------


## luvmylabs

April 6th here (41).  Been trying to talk my husband in to a birthday vacation but he's not going for it since we already have our annual anniversary October trip planned.  But if I can find some reasonable airfare, I'll just have to go with asking for forgiveness and not permission.   :Smile: 

Garysteph - I did not need that visual.   :Wink:

----------


## TizzyATX

WOW!!! Look at all of us that's so rad! Mine is the 11th.  Oh and Jon's is April 26 (we celebrated at the canoe webcast last year GOOD times)  

LOL Steph....tis the season  

omg can y'all just stop for a sec and imagine the celebration we are fixin to throw down!!!!!

----------


## marley9808

> omg can y'all just stop for a sec and imagine the celebration we are fixin to throw down!!!!!



I think about it daily! Can't wait

----------


## garysteph1018

^^^^ Ditto!!!! I think I go tachycardic about 10 times a day anticipating this trip!

----------


## TizzyATX

Word of the day (had to google it lol):  Tachycardic: 

Tachycardia is a heart rate that exceeds the normal range. A heart rate over 100 beats per minute is generally accepted as tachycardia. Tachycardia can be caused by various factors which often are benign. However, tachycardia can be dangerous depending on the speed and type of rhythm. Tachycardia comes from the Greek words tachys (rapid or accelerated) and cardia (of the heart).


Well i'll be damn'd....Steph i think you just diagnosed me. LOL  There's my "something new" for the day...

----------


## garysteph1018

Hilarious Tizzy... At least your new word for the day wasn't "hang brain"  :Smile:  Glad I could help a sista out!!!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Just occurred to me. My girlfriend Jackie, who is coming as well is an April 19 Bday.  She is turning 27

----------


## tfw73

Why does this feel like fate is telling me to go???

----------


## marley9808

It is......and so are all of us!

----------


## Jim-Donna

> Why does this feel like fate is telling me to go???


Because you NEED TO GO~~

----------


## Vince

Any list of actvities for the day of the bash?Times ect....

----------


## marley9808

> Any list of actvities for the day of the bash?Times ect....



Rob will post all of that when the time gets closer, most likely it hasn't even been determined yet (the location, etc.) but usually I think it does start around noon

----------


## garysteph1018

Marley... Would it kill ya to call in sick Friday?  :Smile: 

TFW... Call it what you want, you AND Coco should be there  :Smile:  ... I mean if you need an excuse, I can marry Greg in JA and you can be my "stand-by-me" girl.

----------


## rinakim

We have ALMOST pushed the button, need a couple of days to think it over.  But if all goes according to plan we will be there April 24th to May 8th.
Have enough rewards points to book a week at White Sands and am seriously considering the Living Social deal for Seastar for the other week.  Just trying to convince myself that I can go a week without being waterfront!
Hoping to report back soon that we will definitely be there!

----------


## nutz4travel

PUSH that button!!

----------


## tfw73

> Marley... Would it kill ya to call in sick Friday? 
> 
> TFW... Call it what you want, you AND Coco should be there  ... I mean if you need an excuse, I can marry Greg in JA and you can be my "stand-by-me" girl.


...you are killing me, you know this, right?  LOL

----------


## booger

Rinakim,
 Not being water front is not nearly as bad as you might think. Seastar's vibe more than makes up for the lack of water frontness and you are just a hop skip and a jump away from all the action. I am arranging a third trip this year just because of this deal, it's that good.

----------


## groove16

Rina,
I knew you'd figure it out....It's way too cold for way too long up there....gotta go just so you can thaw out, lol....heck it is in the 40's and windy here in georgia and  we  hate it....lol...

I told Janet we were just gonna keep tempting you with pics and messages until you give in and pull the trigger.....

we are working to get in shape so we can keep up with the turtles...

and I think we need a updated roll call, maybe a last week in april---1st week in  may roll call...I might try to compile everyones dates this weekend...

----------


## wpyogi

Ok all.  My OCD has taken over...with all the button pushing, birthday and party talks, I had to get organized.  April's gonna be sweeeet :Smile: 

Hopefully I didn't leave anyone out.  Add your name to the list, update as need be, but above all PLEASE protect the list!

Boardie bash Friday 4/26

Big Poppa - 4/6-4/20
Flipadelphia26 - 4/26-5/5
marley9808 - end of April/first of May
Booger - end of April/first of May
Sweetness - 4/27-5/2
bjritz
spottycatz - 4/20-5/4
garysteph1018 - 4/25-5/4 BDay 4/27
Coco – 4/25-5/4
wpyogi – 4/23-5/4
Melody – 4/16-4/24
nicollet – 4/6-4/20
Jenn – 4/15
beachgirl66 – end of April/first of May
Guiripie
captaind – 4/3-4/8
MoFromMonroe – 4/18-4/28
Jamerican 1 – 4/16-4/27 BDay 4/25
Crybaby
2nutz4travel – 4/25-5/4
Tawnee2 – 4/27-5/18 BDay on 4/28
Dconkle – 4/2-4/23
Ziggy – 4/20-4/29
Lulu and Al – 4/23-5/3
Katho – 4/23-4/30
TandJ – first week of April
Pointlover – 4/25-May
BreanaAshlee – 4/25-5/2
meinvancover – 4/20-5/4
danap – 4/3-5/1
divenakedd – 4/27-5/4
Dan&Sue – 3/31-4/8
Muzikdoc – 4/24-5/4
deanna – 4/17
rootsie – 3/26-4/9
kcwatersport – 4/6-4/12
Blandy1 – 4/19-4/27
groove16 – 4/24-5/5 50th BDay 4/16
Jitterbug – 4/20-5/4
Weathermon & MiLady – 4/13-4/23
Iowagirl’s hubby
Tizzy – putting you on the list cuz you gots to be there - 4/11 dirty thirty BDay 
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – putting you on the list cause I really really hope you can come
tfw73 - B!P!G!  40th Bday 4/16
Rasta Stan – hope all goes well and you can make it BDays 4/8 & 4/24
rinakim – 4/24-5/8

----------


## Jamerican1

Fabulous!!!! =)

----------


## Jenn

not that you have to change, but our dates are 4/10 - 4/18.  :Smile:   Longest trip yet!

----------


## Jim-Donna

That's alot of Boardies~Good FUN FA SURE~

----------


## viper1

March 29th - April 5th  Samsara Cliffs...first time on the West End for us....looking forward to it.

----------


## wpyogi

Lol, groove...we were on the same wavelength last night.  Updates made for Jenn and viper1.

Copy/Past to add your name to the list, and update as need be, but above all PLEASE protect the list!

Boardie bash Friday 4/26

Big Poppa - 4/6-4/20
Flipadelphia26 - 4/26-5/5
marley9808 - end of April/first of May
Booger - end of April/first of May
Sweetness - 4/27-5/2
bjritz
spottycatz - 4/20-5/4
garysteph1018 - 4/25-5/4 BDay 4/27
Coco – 4/25-5/4
wpyogi – 4/23-5/4
Melody – 4/16-4/24
nicollet – 4/6-4/20
Jenn – 4/10-4/18
beachgirl66 – end of April/first of May
Guiripie
captaind – 4/3-4/8
MoFromMonroe – 4/18-4/28
Jamerican 1 – 4/16-4/27 BDay 4/25
Crybaby
2nutz4travel – 4/25-5/4
Tawnee2 – 4/27-5/18 BDay on 4/28
Dconkle – 4/2-4/23
Ziggy – 4/20-4/29
Lulu and Al – 4/23-5/3
Katho – 4/23-4/30
TandJ – first week of April
Pointlover – 4/25-May
BreanaAshlee – 4/25-5/2
meinvancover – 4/20-5/4
danap – 4/3-5/1
divenakedd – 4/27-5/4
Dan&Sue – 3/31-4/8
Muzikdoc – 4/24-5/4
deanna – 4/17
rootsie – 3/26-4/9
kcwatersport – 4/6-4/12
Blandy1 – 4/19-4/27
groove16 – 4/24-5/5 50th BDay 4/16
Jitterbug – 4/20-5/4
Weathermon & MiLady – 4/13-4/23
Iowagirl’s hubby
Tizzy – putting you on the list cuz you gots to be there - 4/11 dirty thirty BDay 
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – putting you on the list cause I really really hope you can come
tfw73 - B!P!G! 40th Bday 4/16
Rasta Stan – hope all goes well and you can make it BDays 4/8 & 4/24
rinakim – 4/24-5/8
viper1 - 3/29-4/5

----------


## marley9808

Protect the list! Love it

Thanks wpyogi!

Soon come everyone!

----------


## Rasta Stan

Getting ready to push the button , staying for 4 weeks - one at the Sea Star and three at the Coco La Palm.
Now if we can get a deal on plane fare.
Hoping for April 7- May 7th

----------


## garysteph1018

^^^^ That sounds pretty freaking awesome to me! Can't wait to meet you guys!  :Smile:

----------


## drummerboy13

Drummerboy in!!!!!  Seastar 4/27-5/2

----------


## marley9808

^ Woop woop!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Yay Stan- So glad to hear it.  See you and Betty on the beach.

----------


## kcwatersport

thanks for including us...we would love to meet some new people

----------


## Jenn

wpyogi ~ thanks for the update!  :Smile:   We'll be the ones with a group of 22 newbies in tow.... Stan and Betty ~ glad you are pushing the button!!

----------


## rinakim

Wahooooooooooooo!
Flight down is booked!!  We will be arriving April 24th.
Haven't booked the flight home yet, flight prices home are just too expensive right now.  Will have to watch for a seat sale ........ or  just not come back  :Smile: 
10 days at White Sands, then moving to Catcha to the Moon Cottage for the last 4 nights.
Friends that came down for our wedding will be joining us ....... that makes me so effing happy!!!!
So, we can add Carolyn and Rick to the list:

Big Poppa - 4/6-4/20
Flipadelphia26 - 4/26-5/5
marley9808 - end of April/first of May
Booger - end of April/first of May
Sweetness - 4/27-5/2
bjritz
spottycatz - 4/20-5/4
garysteph1018 - 4/25-5/4 BDay 4/27
Coco – 4/25-5/4
wpyogi – 4/23-5/4
Melody – 4/16-4/24
nicollet – 4/6-4/20
Jenn – 4/10-4/18
beachgirl66 – end of April/first of May
Guiripie
captaind – 4/3-4/8
MoFromMonroe – 4/18-4/28
Jamerican 1 – 4/16-4/27 BDay 4/25
Crybaby
2nutz4travel – 4/25-5/4
Tawnee2 – 4/27-5/18 BDay on 4/28
Dconkle – 4/2-4/23
Ziggy – 4/20-4/29
Lulu and Al – 4/23-5/3
Katho – 4/23-4/30
TandJ – first week of April
Pointlover – 4/25-May
BreanaAshlee – 4/25-5/2
meinvancover – 4/20-5/4
danap – 4/3-5/1
divenakedd – 4/27-5/4
Dan&Sue – 3/31-4/8
Muzikdoc – 4/24-5/4
deanna – 4/17
rootsie – 3/26-4/9
kcwatersport – 4/6-4/12
Blandy1 – 4/19-4/27
groove16 – 4/24-5/5 50th BDay 4/16
Jitterbug – 4/20-5/4
Weathermon & MiLady – 4/13-4/23
Iowagirl’s hubby
Tizzy – putting you on the list cuz you gots to be there - 4/11 dirty thirty BDay 
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – putting you on the list cause I really really hope you can come
tfw73 - B!P!G! 40th Bday 4/16
Rasta Stan – hope all goes well and you can make it BDays 4/8 & 4/24
rinakim – 4/24-5/8
viper1 - 3/29-4/5 
Carolyn&Rick 4/24-5/8

OMG, need to get a new ticker!!

----------


## nutz4travel

> Wahooooooooooooo!
> Flight down is booked!!  We will be arriving April 24th.
> Haven't booked the flight home yet, flight prices home are just too expensive right now.  Will have to watch for a seat sale ........ or  just not come back


LOL - we've done the same thing!  Hoping & waiting for a WestJet seat sale  :Smile:  

Should be quite the party!

----------


## Jamerican1

Changing our dates by one day... Arriving on 4/17 now instead of 4/16, so the GM at hubby's restaurant can have two days off while we are gone... =P Boo.....

----------


## JoeVa

Honeymoon at Xtabi cottage 4 April 21-28!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Congratulations,
Hope to see you at the bash !

----------


## viper1

WoW!!!!  Quite the list...I wish we could be there for the Bash!!!

----------


## WestEndGirl

Big Poppa - 4/6-4/20
Flipadelphia26 - 4/26-5/5
marley9808 - end of April/first of May
Booger - end of April/first of May
Sweetness - 4/27-5/2
bjritz
spottycatz - 4/20-5/4
garysteph1018 - 4/25-5/4 BDay 4/27
Coco  4/25-5/4
wpyogi  4/23-5/4
Melody  4/16-4/24
nicollet  4/6-4/20
Jenn  4/10-4/18
beachgirl66  end of April/first of May
Guiripie
captaind  4/3-4/8
MoFromMonroe  4/18-4/28
Jamerican 1  4/16-4/27 BDay 4/25
Crybaby
2nutz4travel  4/25-5/4
Tawnee2  4/27-5/18 BDay on 4/28
Dconkle  4/2-4/23
Ziggy  4/20-4/29
Lulu and Al  4/23-5/3
Katho  4/23-4/30
TandJ  first week of April
Pointlover  4/25-May
BreanaAshlee  4/25-5/2
meinvancover  4/20-5/4
danap  4/3-5/1
divenakedd  4/27-5/4
Dan&Sue  3/31-4/8
Muzikdoc  4/24-5/4
deanna  4/17
rootsie  3/26-4/9
kcwatersport  4/6-4/12
Blandy1  4/19-4/27
groove16  4/24-5/5 50th BDay 4/16
Jitterbug  4/20-5/4
Weathermon & MiLady  4/13-4/23
Iowagirls hubby
Tizzy  putting you on the list cuz you gots to be there - 4/11 dirty thirty BDay 
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy  putting you on the list cause I really really hope you can come
tfw73 - B!P!G! 40th Bday 4/16
Rasta Stan  hope all goes well and you can make it BDays 4/8 & 4/24
rinakim  4/24-5/8
viper1 - 3/29-4/5 
Carolyn&Rick 4/24-5/8
WestEndGirl & dawta - 3/30-4/8

----------


## JoeVa

I'm late to the forum, I'm picking up that it's a bday bash.... But I really don't feel like navigating the 25 pages, where's this party at?

----------


## nutz4travel

Hey JoeVa - it's not actually a bday bash - the boardie bash is a party hosted by Rob & Lisa who run the site.  We don't know where it is yet, that'll be up to Rob but it's on the  last Friday in April (Apr 26).

----------


## Jamerican1

Airline tickets were purchased last night (at OH MY GOD YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME prices *cry*...) Resort stay is now paid off... 

I am on day five of this lovely cold/flu... I am so ready to get out of here!! I need some sunshine!

----------


## Madtown Lady

4/13-4/27    Rondel Village. Checking out the new Garden Rooms.

----------


## Nipper

4/20 arrival, staying for a week at Point Village.  70 more days!

----------


## Denise

April 15-May 5!!

----------


## Jamerican1

Just booked our Timair flight for April 17th! Whoo Hoo!!!! 

My husband is hoping they'll let him drive the plane! (yes I know its fly, I say drive just to totally bug him, hee hee!! He does have a private pilot license)  :Cool:  

Can't wait!!!

----------


## JnB

4-20 - 4-28 We will be at Citronella and Tensing ..

----------


## nutz4travel

wpyogi - I hope you don't mind  :Confused:  I've sorted your list by date of arrival and added some folks from the last few pages...

rootsie	Mar 26	-	Apr 09	
viper1 	Mar 29	-	Apr 05	
WestEndGirl & dawta 	Mar 30	-	Apr 08	
Dan&Sue	Mar 31	-	Apr 08	
Dconkle 	Apr 02	-	Apr 23	
captaind	Apr 03	-	Apr 08	
danap	Apr 03	-	May 01	
Big Poppa 	Apr 06	-	Apr 20	
nicollet	Apr 06	-	Apr 20	
kcwatersport	Apr 06	-	Apr 12	
TandJ  first week of*April				
Jenn	Apr 10	-	Apr 18	
Weathermon & MiLady	Apr 13	-	Apr 23	
Madtown Lady	Apr 13	-	Apr 27	
Denise	Apr 15	-	May 05	
Melody	Apr 16	-	Apr 24	
Jamerican 1	Apr 17	-	Apr 27	 BDay 4/25
deanna	Apr 17	-		
MoFromMonroe	Apr 18	-	Apr 28	
Blandy1	Apr 19	-	Apr 27	
spottycatz 	Apr 20	-	May 04	
Ziggy	Apr 20	-	Apr 29	
meinvancover	Apr 20	-	May 04	
Nipper	Apr 20	-	Apr 27	
Jitterbug	Apr 20	-	May 04	
JnB	Apr 20	-	Apr 28	
wpyogi 	Apr 23	-	May 04	
Lulu and Al	Apr 23	-	May 03	
Katho	Apr 23	-	Apr 30	
Muzikdoc	Apr 24	-	May 04	
groove16	Apr 24	-	May 05	50th BDay 4/16
rinakim	Apr 24	-	May 08	
Carolyn&Rick	Apr 24	-	May 08	
garysteph1018 	Apr 25	-	May 04	B Day 4/27
Coco	Apr 25	-	May 04	
2nutz4travel	Apr 25	-	May 05	
Pointlover	Apr 25	-	May	
BreanaAshlee	Apr 25	-	May 02	
Flipadelphia26 	Apr 26	-	May 05	
Sweetness 	Apr 27	-	May 02	
Tawnee2	Apr 27	-	5/18 BDay on 4/28	
divenakedd	Apr 27	-	May 04	
drummerboy13	Apr 27	-	May 02	
marley9808 	end of April/first of May			
Booger 	end of April/first of May			
beachgirl66 	end of April/first of May			
bjritz				
Crybaby				
Guiripie				
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy  putting you on the list cause I really really hope you can come				
Iowagirls hubby				 4/11 dirty thirty BDay*
Rasta Stan  hope all goes well and you can make it 				
tfw73 				 B!P!G! 40th Bday 4/16
Tizzy  putting you on the list cuz you gots to be there 				BDays 4/8 & 4/24

----------


## Lorax2

Due to recent events...thinking about it...decision soon come

----------


## wpyogi

^^You are a peach, 2nutz! 

Lorax...sweet...

----------


## Crybaby

Finally booked, my son, Ryan April 21-29, myself April 21-May 3.   Looking forward

----------


## Tawnee2

Starting to get excited about upcoming trip- April rocks!!!   I am missing the boardie bash but hope to see you all at Cafe Goa on Sun April 28 for brunch and the start of a wonderfully drunken day!

----------


## marley9808

^ Sounds awesome, Tawnee!

Soon come

----------


## TizzyATX

Hey 2nutz why do I gotta turn 30 twice? haha

dadguuum would u look at that list  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jim-Donna

Its going to be BIG FUN~~Come on Lorax 2 join the PARTY~~

----------


## TizzyATX

Bet he will  :Wink: 

Donna~that pic of you 2 is just fantastic.  :Smile: )

----------


## nutz4travel

> Hey 2nutz why do I gotta turn 30 twice? haha
> 
> dadguuum would u look at that list


So you'll maybe remember one of them?  :-)

----------


## Jamerican1

Anyone else doing the Pub Crawl on 4/24? We'll be on it along with our friends that are joining us in Negril on the 20th!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Tiz, you in yet or what?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Still cant go then!!!

----------


## Negril1990

15 to 22 cocolapalm

----------


## captaind

Anyone there from April 1 - 8?

----------


## booger

> tiz, you in yet or what?


​nope

----------


## marley9808

> ​nope


Boogs......you must be slacking then....get on it!

----------


## garysteph1018

^^^ Yeah Boogs you better get on it! How am I supposed to be inducted into the club if all the Turtles aren't there!?  :Wink:

----------


## booger

> Boogs......you must be slacking then....get on it!



"get on it!" is exactly while she will not be there, or at least that is what I heard.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## garysteph1018

"get on it" .... is that something else I need to look up, cause I don't get it.

----------


## spottycatz

Just wanted to bump the ticker to see how close the turtle was to the shore. It's close!  :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

> "get on it" .... is that something else I need to look up, cause I don't get it.


if you re-arrange the words "on" and "it", I think you will have a better understanding of what Booger was trying to say...... LOL

----------


## marley9808

> Just wanted to bump the ticker to see how close the turtle was to the shore. It's close!


Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

So no Tiz.

Still holding out hope for a PGW sighting.  Even though he is making his 4th trip in as many months next week!

----------


## marley9808

I am not discounting Tiz just yet!
I am still holding out hope!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Thank-you little Lady~

----------


## TizzyATX

^^^  :Wink: 

 Hoping things align in a good way so i can get down on it with you fine folks.  Crazier things have happened lol

----------


## marley9808

I know that's right!

I have tentatively saved you a spot on the Chicken Bus for the ride in (so we will need to align your arrival time).....and of course at the Groovy Grouper too......traditions MUST be upheld!
We already have Guiripie on board, so you know the only one missing is you Tiz!

 :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

Wonder if those squatters @ T-water have a cell phone.  :Confused:  

Save me a seat in the back of the bus? heeeeeehe  YOu know something...I _am_ supposed to have lunch w Crikey to talk about a possible job hahahahahaha  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I'm ALL about traditions LMFAO.  Ok i'm done kiddos lol

----------


## marley9808

LOL!

If you make it there (and you will) the first Flaming Bob shot is on me......hell, who am I kidding, we all know it's on Booger  :Smile: 

Rock out with your croc out!

----------


## spottycatz

Oh Tizzy, we are hoping and praying that one of these times I log on here that I can go ......... YEEEEEEEES, Tizz is on the bus!  Of course we are still hoping for the other last 2 turtles, Marcus and Daisy to make it a full house and the best reunion ever!  Things have ways of working out.

----------


## TizzyATX

Mrs Spottycatz? or Mr.? hmmmm I'm pretty good at this but u stumped me this time. Keepin it all x'ed?  :Wink: 
think i'll watch a magic bus video RIGHT NOW and lmao. try and keep reliving that trip til i can push the dadgum button lol
<3 <3 <3

Shauny hahahaha u know bogg is so cut off from Bob's, but i'm sure he'll be a dear and pick up a round for us haha.  Oh speaking of , dont forget Vevi's bday is in the mix too (27?) haha I forget but fun night that was  :Stick Out Tongue:  AIRHORN

jamaica jamaica

----------


## wpyogi

I am with the catz...patiently waiting for the good news, Tizz.

It will come.

In the meantime, the fidget is starting to get intense!

----------


## groove16

> In the meantime, the fidget is starting to get intense!


..

you got that right...

----------


## booger

Yes that's right, get up on that bar girl!!!!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

LOL

Who me?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I would never

----------


## Rasta Stan

Just Pulled the trigger , April 3 till May2 Flight booked.
Hotel emails sent ...tap-tap-tap....lol
 :Cool:

----------


## nutz4travel

Nice...

----------


## Jim-Donna

GREAT news Stan. Hope to hear you sing again~~
Come on Little Tizzy~~
Bob and Cindy, hoping you two can make it too~~

----------


## Babalew

Yahoo.... Stan the Man and Betty will be on the scene.  My day is complete!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Yay Stan.  Looking forward to seeing you guys.

----------


## Rasta Stan

Just got off the phone and all hotels are now booked also.
April 3 - April 10 at the Sea Star (love dem peeps)
April 10 - May 3 at the Coco La Palm
Thank Jah for our blessings.

----------


## TizzyATX

27-5

<airhorn>

----------


## luvmylabs

Flight's booked - April 6-12

Rooms are booked - April 6 & 7 at Catcha Falling Star, April 8-12 Coco La Palm

Kingsley will be waiting for us at the airport and Lenbert will be picking us up on the 10th for the bar crawl.

----------


## Negril1990

change of plan one week later now april 22 to 29 cocolapalm

----------


## nutz4travel

> 27-5
> 
> <airhorn>


Say it ain't so!!  :Smile:

----------


## booger

> Say it ain't so!!


It sure is, with a little harassment.....

----------


## nutz4travel

Well done booger  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

Booger......that one was way too easy....we need more of a challenge  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

He's been rallying for 36 hours now. Probly needa to take a nap lol

Stoked!!

----------


## rinakim

Tizzy, I heard that airhorn all the way from Winnipeg!!  Stoked right along with you  :Big Grin:

----------


## garysteph1018

> Booger......that one was way too easy....we need more of a challenge


I think we had her at WTF?! Yep simple  :Smile: ~  How am I not gonna hop on the Chicken Bus to Mobay!? 

Ima have a helluva of a birthday .... don't know if it could get any better than meeting a bunch of spectacular people and being with my man in paradise!  :Smile:  Geez.. too freaking excited!!!!

----------


## marley9808

^Woo hoo!!!

Hop on! Do it  :Smile:  lol

----------


## DConkle

Husband and I will be there April 2nd - April 23rd! I am trying to figure out how to insert a ticker that has been created but don't know how to get it here. Any pointers?? Thanks in advance and a Red Stripe too! Providing we are there the same time. We will be staying at Sea Splash.  :Cool:

----------


## DConkle

Got the ticker thing figured out! Thanks any way y'all

----------


## TizzyATX

Dconkle...post again lets see if it shows?  I will miss you by a few days But have lotsa fun!!

----------


## TizzyATX

> Tizzy, I heard that airhorn all the way from Winnipeg!!  Stoked right along with you


GIRL!!!! Am I gonna see you?  :Wink:

----------


## DConkle

TizzyATX, finally got it working! Sorry I'll miss you would love to meet the boardies I see posting all the time. You know put faces to names!

----------


## TizzyATX

Your ticker is perty  :Smile:  

Think i'll go make 1 eeeeehehehehe

----------


## rinakim

> GIRL!!!! Am I gonna see you?


You bet Tizzy!  We are at White Sands from the 24th to the 5th and then at Catcha until the 8th.

----------


## Jim-Donna

YIPPIE SKIPPY SHE CAN COME PLAY~~Way to go Little Tizzy.

----------


## Jim-Donna

YIPPIE SKIPPY SHE CAN COME PLAY~~Way to go Little Tizzy.

----------


## TizzyATX

HIGH FIVE Donna!!!  Still cant believe it worked out lol

----------


## LeeLee

Count us in.  Dana and I haven't been since 2009.  Needing me some Negril bad.  This will be my longest trip yet -- 2 weeks.  April 13-27.  The best part -- We're getting married on the beach right in the middle of our stay. YAY!

Ilene & Dana

----------


## nutz4travel

> Count us in.  Dana and I haven't been since 2009.  Needing me some Negril bad.  This will be my longest trip yet -- 2 weeks.  April 13-27.  The best part -- We're getting married on the beach right in the middle of our stay. YAY!
> 
> Ilene & Dana


Welcome to the board LeeLee and Congrats!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Oh.LeeLee................ maybe we will see you getting married on the beach..........I LOVE weddings !~~ Welcome to the board. Wishing you many years of LOVE and Happiness. If you see Jim and I give us a shout out, I really enjoy meeting all of the boardies~

----------


## Rasta Stan

Yes and i have an invite to LeeLee and Danas wedding, just sent the reply back. Can't wait.
Why they'd want me to attend is a long story....lol :Smile:

----------


## Jim-Donna

Lucky you Rasta Stan.............. Will you be singing?????????.........Perfect addition to a wedding.

----------


## TizzyATX

Awww congrats to the happy couple <3 HOpe your day is blessed with love and beautiful weather  :Wink: 

I would totally crash your wedding but I dont get in until the 27th haha jk.

----------


## wpyogi

Well, with all this good news it's time for a list update.  

REEEE-MIX!!!!!!

rootsie	Mar 26	-	Apr 09	
viper1 Mar 29	-	Apr 05	
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30	-	Apr 08	
Dan&Sue	Mar 31	-	Apr 08	
Dconkle Apr 02	-	Apr 23	
captaind	Apr 03	-	Apr 08	
danap	Apr 03	-	May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 02	
Big Poppa Apr 06	-	Apr 20	
nicollet	Apr 06	-	Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12	
kcwatersport	Apr 06	-	Apr 12	
TandJ  first week of*April	
Jenn	Apr 10	-	Apr 18	
Weathermon & MiLady	Apr 13	-	Apr 23	
Madtown Lady	Apr 13	-	Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched!	
Denise	Apr 15	-	May 05
Melody	Apr 16	-	Apr 24	
Jamerican 1	Apr 17	-	Apr 27	 BDay 4/25
deanna	Apr 17	-	
MoFromMonroe	Apr 18	-	Apr 28	
Blandy1	Apr 19	-	Apr 27	
spottycatz Apr 20	-	May 04	
Ziggy	Apr 20	-	Apr 29	
meinvancover	Apr 20	-	May 04	
Nipper	Apr 20	-	Apr 27	
Jitterbug	Apr 20	-	May 04	
JnB	Apr 20	-	Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3	
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
wpyogi Apr 23	-	May 04	
Lulu and Al	Apr 23	-	May 03	
Katho	Apr 23	-	Apr 30	
Muzikdoc	Apr 24	-	May 04	
groove16	Apr 24	-	May 05	50th BDay 4/16
rinakim	Apr 24	-	May 08	
Carolyn&Rick	Apr 24	-	May 08	
garysteph1018 Apr 25	-	May 04	B Day 4/27
Coco	Apr 25	-	May 04	
2nutz4travel	Apr 25	-	May 05	
Pointlover	Apr 25	-	May	
BreanaAshlee	Apr 25	-	May 02	
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26	-	May 05	
Sweetness Apr 27	-	May 02	
Tawnee2	Apr 27	-	5/18 BDay on 4/28	
divenakedd	Apr 27	-	May 04	
drummerboy13	Apr 27	-	May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05	
marley9808 end of April/first of May	
Booger end of April/first of May	
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May	
bjritz		
Guiripie	
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy  putting you on the list cause I really really hope you can come	
Iowagirls hubby	 4/11 dirty thirty BDay*
tfw73 B!P!G! 40th Bday 4/16

----------


## iowagirl

Great looking roll call!  Just one correction tho - my hubby is well past his 30th bday mark (not that you'd know it by looking at him!)  LOL - and his dates are 4/14 - 4/25.  Corrected list below.  thanks for keeping this up wpyogi!!

rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09 
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05 
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08 
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08 
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23 
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08 
danap Apr 03 - May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 02 
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20 
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12 
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12 
TandJ – first week of*April 
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18 
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23 
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched! 
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 24 
Jamerican 1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
deanna Apr 17 - 
MoFromMonroe Apr 18 - Apr 28 
Blandy1 Apr 19 - Apr 27 
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04 
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29 
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04 
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27 
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04 
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3 
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04 
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03 
Katho Apr 23 - Apr 30 
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04 
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
rinakim Apr 24 - May 08 
Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08 
garysteph1018 Apr 25 - May 04 B Day 4/27
Coco Apr 25 - May 04 
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05 
Pointlover Apr 25 - May 
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02 
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05 
Sweetness Apr 27 - May 02 
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28 
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04 
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05 
marley9808 end of April/first of May 
Booger end of April/first of May 
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May 
bjritz 
Guiripie 
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – putting you on the list cause I really really hope you can come 
Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
tfw73 B!P!G! 40th Bday 4/16

----------


## Jim-Donna

We are in too. YIPPIE


rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09 
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05 
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08 
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08 
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23 
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08 
danap Apr 03 - May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 02 
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20 
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12 
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12 
TandJ – first week of*April 
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18 
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23 
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched! 
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 24 
Jamerican 1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
deanna Apr 17 - 
MoFromMonroe Apr 18 - Apr 28 
Blandy1 Apr 19 - Apr 27 
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04 
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29 
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04 
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27 
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04 
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3 
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04 
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03 
Katho Apr 23 - Apr 30 
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04 
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
rinakim Apr 24 - May 08 
Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08 
garysteph1018 Apr 25 - May 04 B Day 4/27
Coco Apr 25 - May 04 
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05 
Pointlover Apr 25 - May 
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02 
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05 
Sweetness Apr 27 - May 02 
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28 
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04 
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05 
marley9808 end of April/first of May 
Booger end of April/first of May 
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May 
bjritz 
Guiripie 
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – putting you on the list cause I really really hope you can come 
Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
tfw73 B!P!G! 40th Bday 4/16
Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4

----------


## MoFromMonroe

rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09 
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05 
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08 
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08 
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23 
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08 
danap Apr 03 - May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 02 
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20 
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12 
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12 
TandJ – first week of*April 
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18 
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23 
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched! 
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 24 
Jamerican 1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
deanna Apr 17 - 
MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28 
Blandy1 Apr 19 - Apr 27 
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04 
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29 
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04 
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27 
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04 
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3 
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04 
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03 
Katho Apr 23 - Apr 30 
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04 
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
rinakim Apr 24 - May 08 
Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08 
garysteph1018 Apr 25 - May 04 B Day 4/27
Coco Apr 25 - May 04 
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05 
Pointlover Apr 25 - May 
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02 
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05 
Sweetness Apr 27 - May 02 
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28 
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04 
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05 
marley9808 end of April/first of May 
Booger end of April/first of May 
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May 
bjritz 
Guiripie 
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – putting you on the list cause I really really hope you can come 
Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
tfw73 B!P!G! 40th Bday 4/16
Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4

Changed my arrival date to one day later.

----------


## Melody

rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09 
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05 
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08 
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08 
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23 
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08 
danap Apr 03 - May 01
 Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 02 
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20 
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
 luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12 
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12 
TandJ – first week of*April 
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18 
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23 
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
 LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched! 
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th birthday Apr 2nd
Jamerican 1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
 deanna Apr 17 - 
MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28 
Blandy1 Apr 19 - Apr 27 
Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04 
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29 
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04 
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27 
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04 
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
 Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3 
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
 wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04 
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03 
Katho Apr 23 - Apr 30 
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04 
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
 rinakim Apr 24 - May 08 
Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08 
garysteph1018 Apr 25 - May 04 B Day 4/27
 Coco Apr 25 - May 04 
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05 
Pointlover Apr 25 - May 
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02 
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05 
Sweetness Apr 27 - May 02 
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28 
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04 
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
 Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05 
marley9808 end of April/first of May 
Booger end of April/first of May 
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May 
bjritz 
Guiripie 
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – putting you on the list cause I really really hope you can come 
Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
 tfw73 B!P!G! 40th Bday 4/16

Changed my departure date to 3 days later!

----------


## garysteph1018

Re: April Roll Call
rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09 
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05 
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08 
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08 
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23 
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08 
danap Apr 03 - May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 02 
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20 
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12 
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12 
TandJ – first week of*April 
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18 
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23 
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched! 
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th birthday Apr 2nd
Jamerican 1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
deanna Apr 17 - 
MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28 
Blandy1 Apr 19 - Apr 27 
Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04 
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29 
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04 
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27 
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04 
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3 
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04 
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03 
Katho Apr 23 - Apr 30 
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04 
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
rinakim Apr 24 - May 08 
Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08 
garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
Coco Apr 25 - May 04 
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05 
Pointlover Apr 25 - May 
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02 
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05 
Sweetness Apr 27 - May 02 
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28 
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04 
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05 
marley9808 end of April/first of May 
Booger end of April/first of May 
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May 
bjritz 
Guiripie 
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – putting you on the list cause I really really hope you can come 
Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
tfw73 B!P!G! 40th bday 4/16

Fixed my date bc I just want to see my ticker... Gary (Greg) says we gotta cancel. This is just too many people!!!  :Smile:  My brain can't comprehend the fun that is approaching me!!! And oh boy do I need it!!!

----------


## rinakim

Booked our return flights today, was feeling rather unsettled that I didn't have that done.  Paid a bit more than we wanted to, but it was the best price that I found in the last few weeks and doesn't have any overnights anywhere.
I can not believe the size of this list!!  It's gonna be a good one  :Big Grin:

----------


## TizzyATX

Hey katho if you're around right now....make note...we have 2 nights to X paths...so we need to disssscusss this scenario and see how ridiculous it can get K?   :Wink: 

Y P YOOOOGI. You hear that? ^^^
Rinakim I'll come see you on the beach, keep your eye out!! Or ears open (i'm loud)
Steph I'll see you on the porch  :Cool: 
Melody hope I can wish you happy b-day in person WOOP.  
Mo I'm crossin my fingers to see u, we overlap 1 night but i'll just be getting in <never know what will happen>  I'm sure you are attending boardie bash? 
Iowagirl I will not see your hubby but he is sure lucky to have such a cool lady  :Wink: 
donna Donna DONNA!!
My ADD is a kickin right now. Work not happening. &%$#!!!

----------


## Muzikdoc

Great list of peeps....Tiz I am so glad you FINALLY pushed the button....We have to get Markus and Daisy on board!!!!.....And any of you folks arriving on the 24th....I get in at 2:55 if someone wants to share a ride..that would be awesome.. I am willing to wait.

----------


## TizzyATX

Muzikdoc, I've missed you friend  :Cool:   Gonna find yo ass when i get there

----------


## LeeLee

> Yes and i have an invite to LeeLee and Danas wedding, just sent the reply back. Can't wait.
> Why they'd want me to attend is a long story....lol


Got the reply.  So happy that it's worked out so you'll be there and everyone is good!

----------


## LeeLee

> Lucky you Rasta Stan.............. Will you be singing?????????.........Perfect addition to a wedding.


Ooh, I wasn't even thinking about that.  Oh, I hope that you will sing.  I'll see if we can twist your arm.   :Wink:   You are so right Jim-Donna -- How perfect indeed.

----------


## LeeLee

[QUOTE=TizzyATX;86076]Awww congrats to the happy couple <3 HOpe your day is blessed with love and beautiful weather  :Wink: 

I would totally crash your wedding but I dont get in until the 27th haha jk.[/QUOTE

Oh too bad -- thanks for the good wishes.

----------


## Jim-Donna

come on Indy Bob and Cindy...................PUSH THAT BUTTON~~

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Tizzy- yes to the boardie bash and hoping to go to Seastar on our last night.

----------


## Lorax2

Ok, so here's a quick story for ya...ever since our family trip in January (a surprise for our son who will be graduating from college soon) things have been steadily going downhill for us...the kid is doing great...but problems with the health of elderly parents and difficulties on the work front have been eating away at our sanity...I know, it's only been less than 2 months but it hasn't been great around here...so...now we can see this light at the end of the tunnel...a little glimmer of hope on the horizon of better times, improving health, more stability, and an April trip to negril for us to relax and recharge...
SIGN US UP !    Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (Dave & Cindy).  April 27 to May 4.      See ya soon  :Cool:

----------


## Rasta Stan

Lorax2, When times get tuff , Jamaica will help.
So glad your coming , sounds like you two need it.

----------


## Rasta Stan

Keeping our fingers crossed for Indy and Cindy. Hope it works out for you two.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Dave and Cindy................Way to go~~Sending out "Push the Button" Vibes.........INDY~~~~

----------


## TizzyATX

> Keeping our fingers crossed for Indy and Cindy. Hope it works out for you two.


Ohhhhhhh SO AM I!!!!  Crossing everything I can!!

Great news Dave. Lookin forward to meeting you and the Mrs  :Big Grin:

----------


## indybob

Ok, with pressure from 2 Provinces in Canada, Scotland, California, Florida, Texas, Colorado, Missouri, Ft Wayne In, Lafayette In and Jamaica.. we booked the air this morning and will be seeing all of you great people next month !!!!

thanks for positive vibes and support. 
Bob & Cindy

----------


## Jim-Donna

Whoo...Whooo>>>>> YIPPIE..... Clap....Clap..... GREAT NEWS~~See ya soon!

----------


## TizzyATX

BOB!!! Believe me when I tell you I literally did a dance when I saw that this morning. LOL  I was sooooo hoping that this would pan out for you 2 (and the rest of us), missed y'all and can't wait to hug your necks.  

AIRHORN!!!!!!!!

----------


## marley9808

I never had any doubt!

But I knew that all that pressure would help make it happen! Hahahaha

See you guys soon!

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Ok, with pressure from 2 Provinces in Canada, Scotland, California, Florida, Texas, Colorado, Missouri, Ft Wayne In, Lafayette In and Jamaica.. we booked the air this morning and will be seeing all of you great people next month !!!!
> 
> thanks for positive vibes and support. 
> Bob & Cindy

----------


## spottycatz

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  O!!!!!! Turtle ♥

----------


## Jim-Donna

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  O!!!!!! Turtle ♥


Turtle Love.........Is that like "Muskrat Love" LOL I'm showing my age~~



LOL

----------


## Muzikdoc

I'm just damn Happy!

----------


## Jamerican1

7 Mondays to go!!!!!!! *squeeeeeee*

----------


## Lorax2

Re: April Roll Call
rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09 
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05 
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08 
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08 
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23 
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08 
danap Apr 03 - May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 02 
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20 
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12 
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12 
TandJ – first week of*April 
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18 
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23 
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched! 
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th birthday Apr 2nd
Jamerican 1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
deanna Apr 17 - 
MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28 
Blandy1 Apr 19 - Apr 27 
Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04 
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29 
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04 
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27 
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04 
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3 
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04 
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03 
Katho Apr 23 - Apr 30 
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04 
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
rinakim Apr 24 - May 08 
Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08 
garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
Coco Apr 25 - May 04 
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05 
Pointlover Apr 25 - May 
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02 
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05 
Sweetness Apr 27 - May 02 
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28 
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04 
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05 
marley9808 end of April/first of May 
Booger end of April/first of May 
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May 
bjritz 
Guiripie 
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – putting you on the list cause I really really hope you can come 
Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
tfw73 B!P!G! 40th bday 4/16
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who  April 27th - May 4 th

----------


## cuteoldkid

April12-18. CoCoLaPalm. Newbie and on my own.

----------


## Big Poppa

Join us for a beverage if you'd like.  Bev and I will be at White Sands - just a few properties down the beach towards town.  You can find us there on the beach (usually in the shade) and/or at the bar.  I will be the really, really white guy who resembles the moniker... Big Poppa.

Welcome to Negril!!

----------


## tfw73

This thread makes me happy and sad. Happy because everyone is excited and I love love love excitement. Sad because due to work, there is no way I will be able to go. I feel like I'm missing out on all the fun with everyone! Next year I will be sure to save my days and I WILL go! LOL!  :Smile:

----------


## cuteoldkid

Thanks Big Poppa I will do that!

----------


## indybob

Updated...
Re: April Roll Call
rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08
danap Apr 03 - May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 02
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12
TandJ – first week of*April
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched!
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th birthday Apr 2nd
Jamerican 1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
deanna Apr 17 -
MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28
Blandy1 Apr 19 - Apr 27
Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03
Katho Apr 23 - Apr 30
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
rinakim Apr 24 - May 08
Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08
garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
Coco Apr 25 - May 04
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05
Pointlover Apr 25 - May
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05
Sweetness Apr 27 - May 02
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05
marley9808 end of April/first of May
Booger end of April/first of May
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May
bjritz
Guiripie
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – April 26  - May6
Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
tfw73 B!P!G! 40th bday 4/16
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who April 27th - May 4 th

----------


## Rasta Stan

So-so happy To se Indy and Cindy are on board...gotta love it.

Hey Cuteoldkid , we'll be at the Coco when you are , look for the old guy with the hat everybody knows us there.

----------


## matt007

March 24-April 2 CARIBBEAN DELIGHT

----------


## Chickster

Just booked April 22 - 29 Seastar

----------


## garysteph1018

Totally stoked... and I wanna see my ticker!!!  :Smile:

----------


## matt007

> March 24-April 2 CARIBBEAN DELIGHT


Stan, Sorry we will miss U by a day, Matt Jo Bryce

----------


## Queenie

Most of April, YAY...

----------


## BayLaker

CSA March 30 - April 12

----------


## SDisy

RIU April 5 - 13.  31 sleeps to go!!

----------


## Juli

Oh! I must put my dates on here ( but someone will have to add me to the list) April 13th - May 4th.. Not long now, getting excited.

----------


## TizzyATX

I got you Juli...

Updated...
Re: April Roll Call
rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08
danap Apr 03 - May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 02
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12
TandJ  first week of*April
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched!
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th birthday Apr 2nd
Jamerican 1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
deanna Apr 17 -
MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28
Blandy1 Apr 19 - Apr 27
Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03
Katho Apr 23 - Apr 30
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
rinakim Apr 24 - May 08
Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08
garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
Coco Apr 25 - May 04
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05
Pointlover Apr 25 - May
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05
Sweetness Apr 27 - May 02
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05
marley9808 end of April/first of May
Booger end of April/first of May
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May
bjritz
Guiripie
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy  April 26 - May6
Iowagirls hubby 4/14/-4/25
tfw73 B!P!G! 40th bday 4/16
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who April 27th - May 4 th 
matt007 March 24 - April 2 
Chickster  April 22 - April 29
Queenie - Most of April
Baylaker  March 30 - April 12
SDisy  April 5 - April 13
Juli  April 13 - May 4

Don't forget to protect the List people  :Wink:

----------


## cuteoldkid

Hey Rasta Stan Will be lookin for u. I will be the one with a drink in my hand! Hmmmmmm

----------


## Rasta Stan

Betty and i will be at the Sea Star every Saturday night during April. Not hard to find us....lol
Getting excited now soooon come.

----------


## Rasta Stan

Hey Cuteoldkid ,I'll keep an eye open for you and we can point you in the right direction if you want to know where to go.
We'll be on the beach  early everyday.
.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Stan-if you are arranging transportation & reservation from Coco on the 20th can you please include Bob and I.

----------


## davevols

Excited!!!  Just booked.  Hope I can sleep tonight now.

Wife and I, April 19-27

----------


## booger

> Excited!!!  Just booked.  Hope I can sleep tonight now.
> 
> Wife and I, April 19-27


Long time no see. We get in on the 24th and I'm sure we will bump into each other. Up on the West End this time.

----------


## davevols

Looking forward to it booger, and boardie bash on our last full day.

At your rate of return you will be surpassing our total number of trips in a couple of years.
Or maybe within a year.

----------


## stormy49

April 10-17 Coco

----------


## LeeLee

> Betty and i will be at the Sea Star every Saturday night during April. Not hard to find us....lol
> Getting excited now soooon come.


Cool, so we'll see you our first night.  So easy to arrive at Seastar on Saturday -- we don't have to move and all of Negril can come to us.  :Smile:

----------


## Juli

Thanks for adding me Tizzy!!

----------


## TandJ

Just wondering who is at RPTB April 6-12? (We're there 3rd to 13th).  :Cool:

----------


## Rasta Stan

No Problem Mo , and see you soon LeeLee.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Thanks Stan.

----------


## Rasta Stan

We have my wife's niece and husband coming in on April 24 (my birthday) staying at Samshara first time newbies

----------


## Vpofgreen

Wife and I 4/19-23 @ Catcha Sagi. Back in da saddle.

----------


## Blandy1

Updated...
Re: April Roll Call
rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08
danap Apr 03 - May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 02
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12
TandJ – first week of*April
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched!
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th birthday Apr 2nd
Jamerican 1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
deanna Apr 17 -
MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28
Blandy1 & 3 couples of newbies Apr 19 - Apr 27
Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03
Katho Apr 23 - Apr 30
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
rinakim Apr 24 - May 08
Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08
garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
Coco Apr 25 - May 04
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05
Pointlover Apr 25 - May
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05
Sweetness Apr 27 - May 02
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05
marley9808 end of April/first of May
Booger end of April/first of May
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May
bjritz
Guiripie
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – April 26 - May6
Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
tfw73 B!P!G! 40th bday 4/16
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who April 27th - May 4 th 
matt007 March 24 - April 2 
Chickster April 22 - April 29
Queenie - Most of April
Baylaker March 30 - April 12
SDisy April 5 - April 13
Juli April 13 - May 4

Don't forget to protect the List people

----------


## Rasta Stan

Are excited yet...dammm right.
Negril soooon come.

----------


## garysteph1018

^^^ Super excited my self AND very excited to meet you and your lady Rasta Stan!

----------


## Rasta Stan

Hey Garysteph1018 , look forward to meeting you also....sooooon come mon

----------


## Lorax2

Damn!  Just look at that list :-).  Good times soon come...

----------


## Lorax2

THE TURTLES ARE COMING....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC5mH...95C324BB0F440D

----------


## Crybaby

you can add Trelawnyterry to the April list, a friend of mine 4/25-5/3

----------


## Rasta Stan

bump

----------


## Jamerican1

5 more Mondays!!!!!!

----------


## TandJ

11 more working days until I'm off work - 20 days total until I'm "out of jail" ! LOLOL

----------


## Sprat

Updated...

*Spratters are in  See ya all soon...* 


Re: April Roll Call
rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08
danap Apr 03 - May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 02
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12
TandJ  first week of*April
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched!
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th birthday Apr 2nd
Jamerican 1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
deanna Apr 17 -
MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28
Blandy1 & 3 couples of newbies Apr 19 - Apr 27
Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03
Katho Apr 23 - Apr 30
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
rinakim Apr 24 - May 08
Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08
garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
Spratters Apri 25 - May 4th
Coco Apr 25 - May 04
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05
Pointlover Apr 25 - May
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05
Sweetness Apr 27 - May 02
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05
marley9808 end of April/first of May
Booger end of April/first of May
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May
bjritz
Guiripie
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy  April 26 - May6
Iowagirls hubby 4/14/-4/25
tfw73 B!P!G! 40th bday 4/16
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who April 27th - May 4 th 
matt007 March 24 - April 2 
Chickster April 22 - April 29
Queenie - Most of April
Baylaker March 30 - April 12
SDisy April 5 - April 13
Juli April 13 - May 4

----------


## marley9808

^ THAT's Whats up


Awwwwww yeah  :Smile: 

This is going to be 
LEGEN........wait for it........DARY
 :Smile:

----------


## rinakim

My hubby has a board name now, I think he will just be a lurker  :Big Grin: 
Adding him to the list ....... not like he was never comin, it just seemed like it was boardie names only ..... lol
Re: April Roll Call
rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08
danap Apr 03 - May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 02
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12
TandJ – first week of*April
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched!
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th birthday Apr 2nd
Jamerican 1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
deanna Apr 17 -
MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28
Blandy1 & 3 couples of newbies Apr 19 - Apr 27
Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03
Katho Apr 23 - Apr 30
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
rinakim and Larry1967 Apr 24 - May 08
Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08
garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
Spratters Apri 25 - May 4th
Coco Apr 25 - May 04
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05
Pointlover Apr 25 - May
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05
Sweetness Apr 27 - May 02
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05
marley9808 end of April/first of May
Booger end of April/first of May
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May
bjritz
Guiripie
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – April 26 - May6
Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
tfw73 B!P!G! 40th bday 4/16
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who April 27th - May 4 th 
matt007 March 24 - April 2 
Chickster April 22 - April 29
Queenie - Most of April
Baylaker March 30 - April 12
SDisy April 5 - April 13
Juli April 13 - May 4

----------


## Katho

> Updated...
> 
> *Spratters are in  See ya all soon...*


 :Smile:  Really looking forward to finally meeting you guys!

----------


## booger

> Really looking forward to finally meeting you guys!


As am I

----------


## Rasta Stan

Please add Sheri and Big Roy @ Coco La Palm April 24 -May 4 -Newbies first time , that are going to love it.

----------


## davevols

Please add davevols and wife to the list for April 19-27.  We will be among the Coco crowd.

Indy bob- we only overlap by a day but will look forward to seeing you and Cindy at the boardie bash.  
Back story is that my wife always goes to bed early, Negril is her time to just rest up and be stress free from work.  I would always just hang out at the hotel after she went to bed, kind of nervous about venturing out at night alone.  Met Bob several years ago and invited me to join them that night at Mi Yard.  That experience burst the bubble and I have been going out and enjoying the night life ever since.

----------


## booger

> Please add davevols and wife to the list for April 19-27.  We will be among the Coco crowd.
> 
> Indy bob- we only overlap by a day but will look forward to seeing you and Cindy at the boardie bash.  
> Back story is that my wife always goes to bed early, Negril is her time to just rest up and be stress free from work.  I would always just hang out at the hotel after she went to bed, kind of nervous about venturing out at night alone.  Met Bob several years ago and invited me to join them that night at Mi Yard.  That experience burst the bubble and I have been going out and enjoying the night life ever since.


Right on, don't be a stranger.

----------


## indybob

Great news Davevols... looking forward to another great time !!!

----------


## Sprat

Looking forward to meeting you too Katho and Booger. We've been around this board since the late 90's and have met a lot of wonderful people over the years.

 It will be great to put a face to many of the boardies we haven't had the pleasure of meeting yet!  :Smile:

----------


## MoFromMonroe

And nobody takes a better picture than Sprat. Hope to meet you too.

----------


## Rasta Stan

Hey Davevols , see you folks at the Coco la Palm :Cool:

----------


## Melody

re-sorted the list according to arrival dates (thanks 2nutz for setting that up!) and added a few that got missed over the last few pages.

matt007 March 24 - April 2 
rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08
Baylaker March 30 - April 12
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23
TandJ Apr 3rd to 13th
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08
danap Apr 03 - May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 02 - bday Apr 24
SDisy April 5 - April 13
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18
Stormy49 April 10-17 Coco
Cuteoldkid April 12-18. CoCoLaPalm
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched! 
Juli April 13 - May 4
Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th bday Apr 2nd
Jamerican1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
deanna Apr 17 -
MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28
Blandy1 & 3 couples of newbies Apr 19 - Apr 27
Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
davevols and wife April 19-27
Vpofgreen and wife 4/19-23 @ Catcha Sagi
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
Chickster April 22 - April 29
wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03
Katho Apr 23 - Apr 30
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
Sheri and Big Roy @ Coco La Palm April 24 -May 4
rinakim and Larry1967 Apr 24 - May 08
Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08
garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
Booger April 24 - first of May
Rasta Stan’s bday, April 24 - wife’s niece and hubby arriving at Samsara
Spratters Apri 25 - May 4th
Coco Apr 25 - May 04
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05
Pointlover Apr 25 - May
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02
Trelawnyterry 4/25-5/3
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – April 26 - May6
Sweetness Apr 27 - May 02
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who April 27th - May 4 th 
marley9808 end of April/first of May
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May
bjritz
Guiripie
Queenie - Most of April

tfw73 B!P!G! 40th bday 4/16

----------


## Ly Shell

Newbie to the board alert!  We arrive March 27 to April 07 are staying with friends on their estate just out side of Negril in the Brighten area. We will be in Negril from the 1st to the 7th and are signed up for the pup crawl on the 3rd of April. Looking forward to meeting some of you boardies.

Lyle and Shelly

----------


## Melody

Welcome Lyle and Shelly!

matt007 March 24 - April 2 
rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09
Ly Shell March 27 to April 07
 viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05
 WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08
 Baylaker March 30 - April 12
 Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08
 Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23
 TandJ Apr 3rd to 13th
 captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08
 danap Apr 03 - May 01
 Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 02 - bday Apr 24
 SDisy April 5 - April 13
 Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20
 nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
 luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12
 kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12
 Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18
 Stormy49 April 10-17 Coco
 Cuteoldkid April 12-18. CoCoLaPalm
 Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23
 Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
 LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched! 
Juli April 13 - May 4
 Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
 Denise Apr 15 - May 05
 Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th bday Apr 2nd
 Jamerican1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
 deanna Apr 17 -
 MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28
 Blandy1 & 3 couples of newbies Apr 19 - Apr 27
 Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
 davevols and wife April 19-27
 Vpofgreen and wife 4/19-23 @ Catcha Sagi
 spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04
 Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29
 meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04
 Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27
 Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04
 JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
 Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3
 Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
 Chickster April 22 - April 29
 wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04
 Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03
 Katho Apr 23 - Apr 30
 Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04
 groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
 Sheri and Big Roy @ Coco La Palm April 24 -May 4
 rinakim and Larry1967 Apr 24 - May 08
 Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08
 garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
 Booger April 24 - first of May
 Rasta Stan’s bday, April 24 - wife’s niece and hubby arriving at Samsara
 Spratters Apri 25 - May 4th
 Coco Apr 25 - May 04
 2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05
 Pointlover Apr 25 - May
 BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02
 Trelawnyterry 4/25-5/3
 Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05
 Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – April 26 - May6
 Sweetness Apr 27 - May 02
 Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28
 divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04
 drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
 Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who April 27th - May 4 th 
marley9808 end of April/first of May
 beachgirl66 end of April/first of May
 bjritz
 Guiripie
 Queenie - Most of April

tfw73 B!P!G! 40th bday 4/16

----------


## Sprat

Aww...thanks MofromMonroe...never a shortage of beauty to capture in Negril as you know!

Look forward to meeting you too!  :Smile:

----------


## groove16

we are also in agreement that Sprat has posted some of the best pictures I have ever seen...and we all know how much we all love the pics....cant get enuff of the pics...

even the populars shots of the same spots that that you have seen thousands of pictures of, I never get tired of seeing them....did that make sense?

there are SOOO MANY that I have come to know on this message board, reading posts almost every day...gonna be great to actually share this experience with all of you...

----------


## Johnny

April 2 -16 , Point Village, Newbies to Negril. So looking forward to leaving this snow and cold of
Prince Edward Island , Canada,,

----------


## rinakim

Welcome to the board Johnny ..... you have come to the right place  :Big Grin: 
I feel your pain about the cold and snow, this is the worst year I can remember for a looooooong time.
Before you know it you will be basking in the beautiful sun on a beautiful beach soaking up all Negril has to offer.

----------


## Melody

matt007 March 24 - April 2 
rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09
 Ly Shell March 27 to April 07
 viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05
 WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08
 Baylaker March 30 - April 12
 Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08
 Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23
Johnny Apr 2 - 16 Point Village newbies!  :Cool: 
 TandJ Apr 3rd to 13th
 captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08
 danap Apr 03 - May 01
 Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 02 - bday Apr 24
 SDisy April 5 - April 13
 Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20
 nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
 luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12
 kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12
 Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18
 Stormy49 April 10-17 Coco
 Cuteoldkid April 12-18. CoCoLaPalm
 Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23
 Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
 LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched! 
Juli April 13 - May 4
 Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
 Denise Apr 15 - May 05
 Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th bday Apr 2nd
 Jamerican1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
 deanna Apr 17 -
 MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28
 Blandy1 & 3 couples of newbies Apr 19 - Apr 27
 Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
 davevols and wife April 19-27
 Vpofgreen and wife 4/19-23 @ Catcha Sagi
 spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04
 Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29
 meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04
 Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27
 Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04
 JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
 Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3
 Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
 Chickster April 22 - April 29
 wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04
 Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03
 Katho Apr 23 - Apr 30
 Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04
 groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
 Sheri and Big Roy @ Coco La Palm April 24 -May 4
 rinakim and Larry1967 Apr 24 - May 08
 Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08
 garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
 Booger April 24 - first of May
 Rasta Stan’s bday, April 24 - wife’s niece and hubby arriving at Samsara
 Spratters Apri 25 - May 4th
 Coco Apr 25 - May 04
 2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05
 Pointlover Apr 25 - May
 BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02
 Trelawnyterry 4/25-5/3
 Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05
 Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – April 26 - May6
 Sweetness Apr 27 - May 02
 Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28
 divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04
 drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
 Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who April 27th - May 4 th 
marley9808 end of April/first of May
 beachgirl66 end of April/first of May
 bjritz
 Guiripie
 Queenie - Most of April

 tfw73 B!P!G! 40th bday 4/16 


It's currently -15 C and a bunch of new snow.  Looks like the middle of January out there.

----------


## Rasta Stan

Hey Johnny from PEI , try and get to the Sea Star for the Saturday Night Dinner and show. You'll meet  many boardies there.Free shuttle , both ways.
I lived in PEI myself....lol...welcome to the "Other Island"

----------


## Rob

This year's Negril.com Boardie Bash is set to be the biggest and best ever! Everyone is invited, old timers, locals, our sponsors, business owners as well as those new to Negril.com and the Negril Message Board! 


The 15th Annual Boardie Bash events will be happening from Wednesday April 24th to April 28th, with the main event happening at the Wild Parrot on April 26th! Here are the events for the Boardie Bash 2013!


April 24th - One Love Drive Pub Crawl - we are adding a second bus for this event - so if you would like to schedule (or reschedule) with Lenbert no problem - we will be coordinating the second bus with his help! This will be a wild time for all! This is a free event.


April 25th - It is a West End Beach Day at Canoe! Come as early as you like and play in Mary's Bay! The RealNegril.com webcast starts at 4pm until 7pm and there will the Steel Drum Band at sunset. This is a free event.


April 26th - The 15th Annual Boardie Bash at Wild Parrot from Noon to 4pm with a live webcast on RealNegriil.com! Come out and meet and greet all your fellow Boardies on the beach! And while there are many great charities to support in Negril such as NEET and the Negril International Hospital project, Father Jim from the St. Anthony Soup Kitchen will be joining us so you can make direct donations when you meet Father Jim. In addition to cash donations, there will be a bin set up so you can donate your non-perishable items as well. This is a free event.


April 27th - Day trip to Abeokuta starting at 10am. This is an amazing place and will be a memorable day in the country! We will be returning in time to catch the Seastar Inn Happy Hour and Saturday Night One Love Reggae Show! The pricing for the bus trip to Abeokuta will be affordable - price will be announced as we get a better idea of how many of you are wanting to attend. Please let us know in this thread or PM me.


April 28th - Sunday Brunch at Cafe Goa from 10am to Noon, then there will be a bus set up to head out to Percy's Retreat for another beautiful spot in the countryside! We will then be back in time for the Sunset Party on the beach at Seasplash Resort! The pricing for the bus trip to Percy's Riverside Retreat will be affordable - price will be announced as we get a better idea of how many of you are wanting to attend. Please let us know in this thread or PM me.


While we know that everyone cannot attend every event, we do invite one and all, posting boardies as well as all those who just read the Negril Message Board to join us as your schedule allows!


See you all soon!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Thanks for all the hard work Rob and Lisa. Looks like a great week of FUN planned. TY

----------


## TizzyATX

Sure wishin I was gonna  be around for more of this but I will definately try to catch everyone on the 28th

----------


## Jim-Donna

we will save some FUN just for you~~see ya soon.

----------


## garysteph1018

Tizzy you could always change ur flight!

----------


## Rasta Stan

Bump to the top

----------


## TizzyATX

Shhhhh I'm highly suseptible to peer pressure lol

----------


## mdsn

My wife and I will be at Catcha and Charela April 23 - April 30. Newbies to Negril and are we ever lucky we found this board! Thanks for all the effort and contributions from all those who obviously love Negril.

----------


## Katho

> My wife and I will be at Catcha and Charela April 23 - April 30. Newbies to Negril and are we ever lucky we found this board! Thanks for all the effort and contributions from all those who obviously love Negril.


Welcome! I'm sure you'll have the time of your lives!  :Wink:  

Check out some of the events planned for the week you're there! The boardie bash in particular! It'll be a blast!: http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...th-to-the-28th

----------


## Katho

Updated my dates  :Smile: 

matt007 March 24 - April 2 
rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09
Ly Shell March 27 to April 07
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08
Baylaker March 30 - April 12
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23
Johnny Apr 2 - 16 Point Village newbies! 
TandJ Apr 3rd to 13th
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08
danap Apr 03 - May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 02 - bday Apr 24
SDisy April 5 - April 13
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18
Stormy49 April 10-17 Coco
Cuteoldkid April 12-18. CoCoLaPalm
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched! 
Juli April 13 - May 4
Iowagirls hubby 4/14/-4/25
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th bday Apr 2nd
Jamerican1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
deanna Apr 17 -
MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28
Blandy1 & 3 couples of newbies Apr 19 - Apr 27
Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
davevols and wife April 19-27
Vpofgreen and wife 4/19-23 @ Catcha Sagi
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
Chickster April 22 - April 29
wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03
Katho Apr 24 - May 1
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
Sheri and Big Roy @ Coco La Palm April 24 -May 4
rinakim and Larry1967 Apr 24 - May 08
Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08
garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
Booger April 24 - first of May
Rasta Stans bday, April 24 - wifes niece and hubby arriving at Samsara
Spratters Apri 25 - May 4th
Coco Apr 25 - May 04
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05
Pointlover Apr 25 - May
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02
Trelawnyterry 4/25-5/3
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy  April 26 - May6
Sweetness Apr 27 - May 02
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who April 27th - May 4 th 
marley9808 end of April/first of May
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May
bjritz
Guiripie
Queenie - Most of April

tfw73 B!P!G! 40th bday 4/16

----------


## gailnegril

While you're here try our Yoga and Mediation for beginners. With
Classes designed for travelers who want to try something new on their vacation. 
We provide mats,a lovely studio with a great view. Located on Norman Manley Blvd.(beach road)

----------


## Rasta Stan

Change in Plans Here,
We extended Till May 6th. With so much going on during the boardie bash week we thought we might need a few days to heal.
New dates April 3 - May 6th.
Soooon come.
Updated my dates 

matt007 March 24 - April 2 
rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09
Ly Shell March 27 to April 07
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08
Baylaker March 30 - April 12
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23
Johnny Apr 2 - 16 Point Village newbies! 
TandJ Apr 3rd to 13th
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08
danap Apr 03 - May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 06 - bday Apr 24
SDisy April 5 - April 13
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18
Stormy49 April 10-17 Coco
Cuteoldkid April 12-18. CoCoLaPalm
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched! 
Juli April 13 - May 4
Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th bday Apr 2nd
Jamerican1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
deanna Apr 17 -
MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28
Blandy1 & 3 couples of newbies Apr 19 - Apr 27
Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
davevols and wife April 19-27
Vpofgreen and wife 4/19-23 @ Catcha Sagi
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
Chickster April 22 - April 29
wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03
Katho Apr 24 - May 1
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
Sheri and Big Roy @ Coco La Palm April 24 -May 4
rinakim and Larry1967 Apr 24 - May 08
Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08
garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
Booger April 24 - first of May
Rasta Stan’s bday, April 24 - wife’s niece and hubby arriving at Samsara
Spratters Apri 25 - May 4th
Coco Apr 25 - May 04
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05
Pointlover Apr 25 - May
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02
Trelawnyterry 4/25-5/3
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – April 26 - May6
Sweetness Apr 27 - May 02
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who April 27th - May 4 th 
marley9808 end of April/first of May
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May
bjritz
Guiripie
Queenie - Most of April

tfw73 B!P!G! 40th bday 4/16

----------


## krfrea

see yah 3/30 - 4/6

----------


## TKim

While I'm still a newbie, I figured I'd best get on the roll-call.  Wow, a TON of folks in April, especially at the end!  My husband and I will be there on our honeymoon (and first trip outside of the United States) from April 16-24.  We are so excited!

----------


## WestEndGirl

Tomorrow, tomorrow....I love ya tomorrow....it's only a day away!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Melody

matt007 March 24 - April 2 
rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09
 Ly Shell March 27 to April 07
 viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05
 WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08
Krfrea Mar 30 - Apr 6
 Baylaker March 30 - April 12
 Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08
 Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23
 Johnny Apr 2 - 16 Point Village newbies! 
TandJ Apr 3rd to 13th
 captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08
 danap Apr 03 - May 01
 Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 06 - bday Apr 24
 SDisy April 5 - April 13
 Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20
 nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
 luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12
 kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12
 Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18
 Stormy49 April 10-17 Coco
 Cuteoldkid April 12-18. CoCoLaPalm
 Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23
 Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
 LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched! 
Juli April 13 - May 4
 Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
 Denise Apr 15 - May 05
 Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th bday Apr 2nd
TKim 16-24
 Jamerican1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
 deanna Apr 17 -
 MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28
 Blandy1 & 3 couples of newbies Apr 19 - Apr 27
 Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
 davevols and wife April 19-27
 Vpofgreen and wife 4/19-23 @ Catcha Sagi
 spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04
 Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29
 meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04
 Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27
 Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04
 JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
 Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3
 Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
 Chickster April 22 - April 29
mdsn 23-30
 wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04
 Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03
 Katho Apr 24 - May 1
 Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04
 groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
 Sheri and Big Roy @ Coco La Palm April 24 -May 4
 rinakim and Larry1967 Apr 24 - May 08
 Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08
 garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
 Booger April 24 - first of May
 Rasta Stan’s bday, April 24 - wife’s niece and hubby arriving at Samsara
 Spratters Apri 25 - May 4th
 Coco Apr 25 - May 04
 2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05
 Pointlover Apr 25 - May
 BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02
 Trelawnyterry 4/25-5/3
 Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05
 Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – April 26 - May6
 Sweetness Apr 27 - May 02
 Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28
 divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04
 drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
 Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who April 27th - May 4 th 
marley9808 end of April/first of May
 beachgirl66 end of April/first of May
 bjritz
 Guiripie
 Queenie - Most of April

----------


## nutz4travel

> Tomorrow, tomorrow....I love ya tomorrow....it's only a day away!!!!!!!!!


Have a great trip!

----------


## WestEndGirl

Thanks, 2Nutz!!!!  I have a million other things to do but you see what I'm doing?!  Gotta get that last little Negril.com fix!   lol

----------


## davevols

Counting down the days, only 2 more Fridays then Negril the next, I can almost hear the tree frogs now.

----------


## Lorax2

Bump...For Russ.   :Cool:

----------


## tiffer

Newbies will be there April 17th till the 24th,mother/daughter combo.Looking forward to meeting some people from all over.Have the pub crawl booked for the 19th who else will be on it??

----------


## Rasta Stan

Welcome Tiffer.
See you all there in a few days.

----------


## Jamerican1

2 1/2 weeks to go!!!!

----------


## Roy Mon !

Cocolapalm April24th-May 4th . One Love Pub Crawl booked for Tuesday April 30th this should be a blast ! Im looking forward to this sand gravity I keep reading about .

----------


## nutz4travel

We'll see you there Roy Mon !, we arrive on the 25th and are at CCLP as well.

----------


## Lorax2

Looks like we have a good crew at CCLP at the end of April...Party !!
Less than 30 days for me now !  Doing my happy dance   :Cool:

----------


## Roy Mon !

See ya there,I will be the guy with the redstripe in my hand LOL.

----------


## Roy Mon !

last post was for 2nutz

----------


## tiffer

Thank you Rasta Stan

----------


## nutz4travel

> See ya there,I will be the guy with the redstripe in my hand LOL.


LOL - well that narrows it down  :Smile:

----------


## TandJ

> See ya there,I will be the guy with the redstripe in my hand LOL.


Well, THAT narrows it down to... oh.... 2000 guys? LOL sorry - couldn't help myself!

----------


## Rasta Stan

Your welcome tiffer.

----------


## Big Poppa

I'll be the guy with the Red Stripe in the other hand... just so you don't confuse the two of us.

----------


## TizzyATX

I'll be the chick double fisting redstripes and eating a Foot long lol

----------


## Sam I Am

Happy april!!!

----------


## booger

> I'll be the chick double fisting redstripes and eating a Foot long lol



And I bet your foot long is not 11 1/2"

----------


## Flipadelphia26

At least she's not double fisting foot longs.

----------


## Muzikdoc

> My wife and I will be at Catcha and Charela April 23 - April 30. Newbies to Negril and are we ever lucky we found this board! Thanks for all the effort and contributions from all those who obviously love Negril.


Be sure and come to Seatstar..On Sat the 27th...Gonna be a party!!

----------


## marley9808

> Be sure and come to Seatstar..On Sat the 27th...Gonna be a party!!


Very true!
PARTAY!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rasta Stan

I'll have a bus load of peeps coming from the Coco La Palm on the 27th and every other Saturday as well. If any one want to hook up there.
Only 2 sleeps :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lorax2

Rasta Stan, any more room on the bus for the 27th ?

----------


## Jim-Donna

Can you SQUEEZZZZZ in??? this is Jamaica Mon..........always room for more~~ LOL

----------


## marley9808

Wow, that is going to be one great party!
I can't wait to see you all there!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Tizzy you NUT!

----------


## sassafrass888

17 days and a wake up!!

----------


## Rasta Stan

Hey Lorax , no problem , we'll talk when your down there. Pleanty of room and they'll send at many as we need.

----------


## Rasta Stan

We leave in 38 hrs....lol

----------


## Russ

April 16 - 21.  Can't wait.

----------


## Jim-Donna

lets see that ticker~~

----------


## rinakim

Pulled the suitcases out today ........ stuff laid out all over the living room floor to be packed.
I have no room for my clothes.

----------


## KidRick

See ya on the bus Roy Mon!  Booked on Tuesday 4/30 as well... 2:30 pick up at Rondel Village. Can't wait!  No one should have to be away from their home 51 weeks a year...

----------


## Jim-Donna

I feel your pain. I was told if you want it, you carry it!~~

----------


## garysteph1018

My happy reality is setting in .... on a manic high!!!!! Can't wait to spend time with my man and all these wonderful people I get to meet!!!!! And I don't have to hear "Momma, can I..." "Momma, where is my..." "Momma, she hit me!" "Momma, she said..." "Momma, but why..." "Momma, you are so mean!" for 11 WHOLE DAYS!!!! Whoop! Whoop!

----------


## Jim-Donna

As a child care provider, I FEEL YOUR PAIN~~ No more dirty diapers for a while....... I get twin 2 year old boys when we get back. YIPPIE cause thats how I get my vacation money!! LOL

----------


## garysteph1018

I'm a momma of twin 20 yr old boys .... What I wouldn't give to see them running around in diapers again Donna!  :Smile:

----------


## Jim-Donna

So far I have had three sets of twins. I LOVE the intertaction between them. I'm really looking forward to it!

----------


## Lenny

Sand gravity never sleeps - YES! April 22 - ?????

----------


## Katho

Updated  :Smile: 

matt007 March 24 - April 2 
rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09
Ly Shell March 27 to April 07
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08
Krfrea Mar 30 - Apr 6
Baylaker March 30 - April 12
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23
Johnny Apr 2 - 16 Point Village newbies! 
TandJ Apr 3rd to 13th
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08
danap Apr 03 - May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 06 - bday Apr 24
SDisy April 5 - April 13
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18
Stormy49 April 10-17 Coco
Cuteoldkid April 12-18. CoCoLaPalm
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 23
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched! 
Juli April 13 - May 4
Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th bday Apr 2nd
TKim 16-24
Russ April 16-21
Jamerican1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
deanna Apr 17 -
tiffer April 17-24
MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28
Blandy1 & 3 couples of newbies Apr 19 - Apr 27
Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
davevols and wife April 19-27
Vpofgreen and wife 4/19-23 @ Catcha Sagi
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
Chickster April 22 - April 29
Lenny April 22- ?????
mdsn April 23-30
wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03
Katho Apr 24 - May 1
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
Sheri and Big Roy @ Coco La Palm April 24 -May 4
rinakim and Larry1967 Apr 24 - May 08
Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08
garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
Booger April 24 - first of May
Rasta Stan’s bday, April 24 - wife’s niece and hubby arriving at Samsara
Spratters Apri 25 - May 4th
Coco Apr 25 - May 04
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05
Pointlover Apr 25 - May
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02
Trelawnyterry 4/25-5/3
KidRick & Shy Ronnie April 26- May 3rd
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – April 26 - May6
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who April 27th - May 4 th 
marley9808 end of April/first of May
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May
bjritz
Guiripie
Queenie - Most of April

----------


## KidRick

KidRick & Shy Ronnie April 26- May 3rd....

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Updated  :Cool: 

matt007 March 24 - April 2
rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09
Ly Shell March 27 to April 07
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08
Krfrea Mar 30 - Apr 6
Baylaker March 30 - April 12
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23
Johnny Apr 2 - 16 Point Village newbies!
TandJ Apr 3rd to 13th
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08
danap Apr 03 - May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 06 - bday Apr 24
SDisy April 5 - April 13
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18
Stormy49 April 10-17 Coco
Cuteoldkid April 12-18. CoCoLaPalm
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 24
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched!
Juli April 13 - May 4
Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th bday Apr 2nd
TKim 16-24
Russ April 16-21
Jamerican1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
deanna Apr 17 -
tiffer April 17-24
MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28
Blandy1 & 3 couples of newbies Apr 19 - Apr 27
Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
davevols and wife April 19-27
Vpofgreen and wife 4/19-23 @ Catcha Sagi
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
Chickster April 22 - April 29
Lenny April 22- ?????
mdsn April 23-30
wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03
Katho Apr 24 - May 1
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
Sheri and Big Roy @ Coco La Palm April 24 -May 4
rinakim and Larry1967 Apr 24 - May 08
Carolyn&Rick Apr 24 - May 08
garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
Booger April 24 - first of May
Rasta Stan’s bday, April 24 - wife’s niece and hubby arriving at Samsara
Spratters Apri 25 - May 4th
Coco Apr 25 - May 04
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05
Pointlover Apr 25 - May
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02
Trelawnyterry 4/25-5/3
KidRick & Shy Ronnie April 26- May 3rd
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – April 26 - May6
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who April 27th - May 4 th
marley9808 end of April/first of May
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May
bjritz
Guiripie
Queenie - Most of April

----------


## LeeLee

I need to see my ticker ... it won't be long  -- yeah, yeah, yeah yeah yeah yeah -- it won't be long ... yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, it won't be long yeah yeah til I belong to you.

----------


## Jim-Donna

I'm excited for YOU LeeLee Wishing you happiness always~~




> I need to see my ticker ... it won't be long  -- yeah, yeah, yeah yeah yeah yeah -- it won't be long ... yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, it won't be long yeah yeah til I belong to you.

----------


## nutz4travel

> I need to see my ticker ... it won't be long  -- yeah, yeah, yeah yeah yeah yeah -- it won't be long ... yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, it won't be long yeah yeah til I belong to you.


Have a great trip down and an amazing wedding!  Hope to meet you at the Boardie Bash!

----------


## Rob

The 15th Annual Boardie Bash events will be happening from Wednesday April 24th to April 28th, with the main event happening at the Wild Parrot on April 26th! 


For a complete listing of events, you can check our Entertainment section (link above) and here are the events as planned so far - as with everything in Jamaica, the times will be somewhat flexible:


April 24th - One Love Drive Pub Crawl - we are adding a second bus for this event - so if you would like to schedule (or reschedule) with Lenbert no problem - we will be coordinating the second bus with his help! This will be a wild time for all! This is a free event. You can contact us to arrange a spot on the second bus - let us know in this thread, email me at rob@negril.com or Private Message us!


April 25th - It is a West End Beach Day at Canoe! Come as early as you like and play in Mary's Bay! The RealNegril.com webcast starts at 4pm until 7pm and there will the Steel Drum Band at sunset. This is a free event.


April 26th - The 15th Annual Boardie Bash at Wild Parrot from Noon to 4pm with a live webcast on RealNegriil.com! Come out and meet and greet all your fellow Boardies on the beach! And while there are many great charities to support in Negril such as NEET and the Negril International Hospital project, Father Jim from the St. Anthony Soup Kitchen will be joining us so you can make direct donations when you meet Father Jim. In addition to cash donations, there will be a bin set up so you can donate your non-perishable items as well. This is a free event.


April 27th - Day trip to Abeokuta starting at 10am. This is an amazing place and will be a memorable day in the country! We will be returning in time to catch the Seastar Inn Happy Hour and Saturday Night One Love Reggae Show! The pricing for the bus trip to Abeokuta will be affordable - price will be announced as we get a better idea of how many of you are wanting to attend. Please let us know in this thread or PM me.


April 28th - Sunday Brunch at Cafe Goa from 10am to Noon, then there will be a bus set up to head out to Percy's Retreat for another beautiful spot in the countryside! We will then be back in time for the Sunset Party on the beach at Seasplash Resort! The trip to Percy's Riverside Retreat is free, but please let us know if you want to attend by posting in this thread, email me at rob@negril.com or Private Message us!


While we know that everyone cannot attend every event, we do invite one and all, posting boardies as well as all those who just read the Negril Message Board to join us as your schedule allows!


This year's Negril.com Boardie Bash is set to be the biggest and best ever! Everyone is invited, old timers, locals, our sponsors, business owners as well as those new to Negril.com and the Negril Message Board! 


See you all soon!

----------


## deanna

DARN! We will be missing it by the week before  :Frown:  BUT  Woohoo..Mamma Sherri and I will be back I Negril in 13 days!!!!

----------


## rinakim

Had to update the list  :Big Grin: 
We had a crazy moment yesterday and decided to change our flight and come down a week earlier!!  Can I get a WHOOT WHOOT!
3 superfantastic weeks in paradise.  OMG, I've never been away from home for that long before.
This spurred our friends to come down a bit earlier too, so they will be arriving April 21st now.
And I think we might be seeing one more change to an arrival date soon .................. Groove, where are ya man??
This also takes me a bit out of my comfort zone as we will be spending that first week at Catcha Gardens.  Will see if it is actually possible for Rina to NOT be on the water  :Smile: 

matt007 March 24 - April 2
rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09
Ly Shell March 27 to April 07
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08
Krfrea Mar 30 - Apr 6
Baylaker March 30 - April 12
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23
Johnny Apr 2 - 16 Point Village newbies!
TandJ Apr 3rd to 13th
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08
danap Apr 03 - May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 06 - bday Apr 24
SDisy April 5 - April 13
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18
Stormy49 April 10-17 Coco
Cuteoldkid April 12-18. CoCoLaPalm
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 24
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched!
Juli April 13 - May 4
Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th bday Apr 2nd
TKim 16-24
Russ April 16-21
Jamerican1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
deanna Apr 17 -
tiffer April 17-24
MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28
Blandy1 & 3 couples of newbies Apr 19 - Apr 27
Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
davevols and wife April 19-27
Vpofgreen and wife 4/19-23 @ Catcha Sagi
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
Chickster April 22 - April 29
Lenny April 22- ?????
mdsn April 23-30
wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03
Katho Apr 24 - May 1
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
Sheri and Big Roy @ Coco La Palm April 24 -May 4
rinakim and Larry1967 Apr 17 - May 08
Carolyn&Rick Apr 21 - May 08
garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
Booger April 24 - first of May
Rasta Stan’s bday, April 24 - wife’s niece and hubby arriving at Samsara
Spratters Apri 25 - May 4th
Coco Apr 25 - May 04
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05
Pointlover Apr 25 - May
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02
Trelawnyterry 4/25-5/3
KidRick & Shy Ronnie April 26- May 3rd
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – April 26 - May6
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who April 27th - May 4 th
marley9808 end of April/first of May
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May
bjritz
Guiripie
Queenie - Most of April

----------


## marley9808

^Jealous!

But also happy...enjoy it! See you all soon!!! Woop Woop

----------


## groove16

i'm really jealous....and mad at the rates at delta today....

----------


## Rasta Stan

We are waiting for you Alll.....tap-tap-tap  :Cool:

----------


## Ziggy

See you in a couple of weeks Stan

----------


## nutz4travel

> We are waiting for you Alll.....tap-tap-tap


LOL - soon come!  18 days, 22 hours and 45 minutes...

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Soon come.....

----------


## Melody

> Had to update the list 
> We had a crazy moment yesterday and decided to change our flight and come down a week earlier!!  Can I get a WHOOT WHOOT!
> 3 superfantastic weeks in paradise.  OMG, I've never been away from home for that long before.
> This spurred our friends to come down a bit earlier too, so they will be arriving April 21st now.
> This also takes me a bit out of my comfort zone as we will be spending that first week at Catcha Gardens.  Will see if it is actually possible for Rina to NOT be on the water


WHOOT WHOOT!  You get in one day after me, but get to stay so much longer! 9 days, 23 hours until I arrive!

----------


## nutz4travel

How did I miss that??  3 weeks - lucky girl!  WHOOT WHOOT

Melody - we'll see you on the 25th!  You'll be at Coco then?

----------


## Melody

> How did I miss that??  3 weeks - lucky girl!  WHOOT WHOOT
> 
> Melody - we'll see you on the 25th!  You'll be at Coco then?


Yes I will!  :Smile:

----------


## Jamerican1

Really Mother Nature? Really?? I am not amused......... Jamaica Soon Come!! 


...Winter Storm Watch in effect from Tuesday evening through
Thursday afternoon...

The National Weather Service in Twin Cities/Chanhassen has issued
a Winter Storm Watch... which is in effect from Tuesday evening
through Thursday afternoon.


* Timing: light rain will transition to a wintry mix of
precipitation on Tuesday evening... and change over to snow late
Wednesday afternoon and evening.

* Main impact: snow accumulations of 6 inches or greater... mainly
between Wednesday evening and mid day Thursday.

* Other impacts: ice accumulations due to sleet and freezing rain
on Tuesday evening and Wednesday.


Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A Winter Storm Watch means there is a potential for significant
snow... sleet... or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.

----------


## KidRick

You cant make this stuff up. We are paying big for lack of winter last year.

----------


## Denise

This is the longest winter in a long time!! 6 days SOON COME! I can't wait to see some of you again and to meet some new peeps :Embarrassment:

----------


## TKim

Sorry to you folks up north with your extended weather.  We just got a warm-up in Maryland (completely skipped over spring weather, it seems) and are reaching the 80s this week.  Good practice for next week in Jamaica.

I see lots are arriving next week along with us - hope to meet some of you!  April 16th can't get her fast enough...

----------


## LeeLee

I'm here in Maryland too.  It's a beautiful day.  Hope to meet lots of other boardies this trip.  We'll be at the Seastar Party this Saturday night, the 13th.  And for sure the Boardie bash at the Wild Parrot on the 26th.

----------


## Rasta Stan

You  know we'll be there at the Sea Star on Saturday, EVERY Saturday also in April....lol

----------


## Jim-Donna

Stan does the music change weekly??

----------


## Rasta Stan

Pretty much the same every week but they do have guest drop in and sing.
Last Sat "Swallow" dropped in, one of my fav Negril singers.
Always a Great time at the Sea Star.

----------


## Bella Bea

I guess I should  add my name to this list!  April 21st to April 29

----------


## Negril1990

just wanted to see my ticker sorry

----------


## nutz4travel

LOL - never be sorry about that!  Soon come  :Smile:

----------


## beachgirl66

> I guess I should add my name to this list! April 21st to April 29



YAY !!! See you there Bea!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bella Bea

> YAY !!! See you there Bea!


Cant wait to see ya! when are you getting to Negril?

----------


## sekonick

Add us to the list April 23- 30. We have been lurking for a while. Figure we should say hello.

Diana & Hajj

----------


## Jim-Donna

Welcome sekonick..............If you see us give a shout out~ See ya on the beach!

----------


## Lorax2

17 Days !!!

----------


## Vince

18.5 more dazes here!!

----------


## nutz4travel

Ticker says 14 days 13 hours!!  2 weeks from now I'll be doing the happy dance (or the flight of the bumblebee trying to get packed!)  Soon come  :Smile:

----------


## rinakim

Welcome Sekonick.  As you can see, you have picked a FANTASTIC time to come to Negril.  Hope you plan on joining us for some of the festivities.

7 more sleeps ......... weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

----------


## nutz4travel

This was my desktop picture at work today - how am I supposed to concentrate??  I can't wait to have some of that juice  :Smile:

----------


## Rob

The 15th Annual Boardie Bash events will be happening from Wednesday April 24th to April 28th, with the main event happening at the Wild Parrot on April 26th! 

For a complete listing of events, you can check our Entertainment section (link above) and here are the events as planned so far - as with everything in Jamaica, the times will be somewhat flexible:

April 24th - One Love Drive Pub Crawl - we are adding a second bus for this event - so if you would like to schedule (or reschedule) with Lenbert no problem - we will be coordinating the second bus with his help! This will be a wild time for all! This is a free event. You can contact us to arrange a spot on the second bus - let us know in this thread, email me at rob@negril.com or Private Message us!

April 25th - It is a West End Beach Day at Canoe! The beach party will be starting at 2pm but you can come as early as you like and play in Mary's Bay! The RealNegril.com webcast starts at 4pm until 7pm and there will the Steel Drum Band at sunset. This is a free event, just get your ice cold drinks and tasty food at Canoe!

April 26th - The 15th Annual Boardie Bash at Wild Parrot from Noon to 4pm with a live webcast on RealNegriil.com! Come out and meet and greet all your fellow Boardies on the beach! And while there are many great charities to support in Negril such as NEET and the Negril International Hospital project, Father Jim from the St. Anthony Soup Kitchen will be joining us so you can make direct donations when you meet Father Jim. In addition to cash donations, there will be a bin set up so you can donate your non-perishable items as well. This is a free event.

April 27th - Day trip to Abeokuta starting at 10am. This is an amazing place and will be a memorable day in the country! We will be returning in time to catch the Seastar Inn Happy Hour and Saturday Night One Love Reggae Show! The pricing for the bus trip to Abeokuta will be affordable - price will be announced as we get a better idea of how many of you are wanting to attend. Please let us know in this thread or PM me.

April 28th - Sunday Brunch at Cafe Goa from 10am to Noon with free Rum Bar Rum Cream with breakfast, then there will be a bus set up to head out to Percy's Retreat for another beautiful spot in the countryside! We will then be back in time for the Sunset Party on the beach at Seasplash Resort! The trip to Percy's Riverside Retreat is free, but please let us know if you want to attend by posting in this thread, email me at rob@negril.com or Private Message us!

While we know that everyone cannot attend every event, we do invite one and all, posting boardies as well as all those who just read the Negril Message Board to join us as your schedule allows!

This year's Negril.com Boardie Bash is set to be the biggest and best ever! Everyone is invited, old timers, locals, our sponsors, business owners as well as those new to Negril.com and the Negril Message Board! 

See you all soon!

----------


## Katho

Updated!  :Cool:  

matt007 March 24 - April 2
rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09
Ly Shell March 27 to April 07
viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05
WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08
Krfrea Mar 30 - Apr 6
Baylaker March 30 - April 12
Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08
Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23
Johnny Apr 2 - 16 Point Village newbies!
TandJ Apr 3rd to 13th
captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08
danap Apr 03 - May 01
Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 06 - bday Apr 24
SDisy April 5 - April 13
Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20
nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12
kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12
Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18
Stormy49 April 10-17 Coco
Cuteoldkid April 12-18. CoCoLaPalm
Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 24
Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched!
Juli April 13 - May 4
Iowagirls hubby 4/14/-4/25
Denise Apr 15 - May 05
Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th bday Apr 2nd
TKim 16-24
Russ April 16-21
rinakim and Larry1967 Apr 17 - May 08
Jamerican1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
deanna Apr 17 -
tiffer April 17-24
MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28
Blandy1 & 3 couples of newbies Apr 19 - Apr 27
Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
davevols and wife April 19-27
Vpofgreen and wife 4/19-23 @ Catcha Sagi
spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04
Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29
meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04
Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27
Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04
JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3
Carolyn&Rick Apr 21 - May 08
Bella Bea April 21 - 29
Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
Chickster April 22 - April 29
Lenny April 22- ?????
mdsn April 23-30
wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04
Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03
Sekonick April 23 - 30
Katho Apr 24 - May 1
Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04
groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
Sheri and Big Roy @ Coco La Palm April 24 -May 4
garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
Booger April 24 - first of May
Rasta Stans bday, April 24 - wifes niece and hubby arriving at Samsara
Spratters Apri 25 - May 4th
Coco Apr 25 - May 04
2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05
Pointlover Apr 25 - May
BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02
Trelawnyterry 4/25-5/3
KidRick & Shy Ronnie April 26- May 3rd
Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05
Indy bob and Lurker Cindy  April 26 - May6
Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28
divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04
drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who April 27th - May 4 th
marley9808 end of April/first of May
beachgirl66 end of April/first of May
bjritz
Guiripie
Queenie - Most of April

----------


## Jim-Donna

WOW about how many people? Over 100 at least. You will see boardies everywhere~~ LOVE IT!

----------


## TKim

> WOW about how many people? Over 100 at least. You will see boardies everywhere~~ LOVE IT!


Yeah - I thought on my first trip I might not end up meeting boardies (or realizing I had met a boardie), but I think I won't be able to turn around without there being one.  Which sounds FANTASTIC.  :Smile:

----------


## meinvancouver

Single digits!!! It has been a long road to here, booked the holidays in May 2012. Soon Come  :Smile:

----------


## nutz4travel

Can't wait!   Hunkered down and waiting for an ice storm overnight and into tomorrow.  Enough already  :Frown: 

Looking forward to meeting at least some of the April boardies  :Smile:

----------


## Jamerican1

Just sitting here watching it snow.... these next few days can't go by fast enough!!

----------


## spottycatz

Try and keep warm boardies!  Won't be long until you feel that wonderful Negril sun warm up these cold bones!

----------


## nutz4travel

Ya MON!  This picture is just a test of my new toy...

----------


## Negril1990

ticker check

----------


## cuteoldkid

> ticker check


one more sleep then paradise!

----------


## ekfa51

ticker check also...............................

----------


## nutz4travel

Lucky you!  Safe travels  :Smile:   and have a great trip!

----------


## ekfa51

:Smile:

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Gerryg123, I did not see your name on the April Roll Call? Let me look again???

----------


## TKim

Last working day before a long weekend then a plane trip on Tuesday!  Something tells me I won't get a lot of work done...

----------


## MoFromMonroe

So one week from today we will be there.  Unfortunately I will have an air cast on.  Fell and twisted my ankle last night. After xrays and MRI I am lucky the cast is removable so I can take it off and hobble to the water and float.  I guess there won't be any long beach walks for me. Hoping I can at least hobble to the boardie bash from Coco. Just thankful we can still go.  It was a long day today waiting for the results.

----------


## rinakim

> So one week from today we will be there.  Unfortunately I will have an air cast on.  Fell and twisted my ankle last night. After xrays and MRI I am lucky the cast is removable so I can take it off and hobble to the water and float.  I guess there won't be any long beach walks for me. Hoping I can at least hobble to the boardie bash from Coco. Just thankful we can still go.  It was a long day today waiting for the results.


Oh NO!!!
Hopefully the Negril sunshine will make for a speedy recovery!
Larry fell down the stairs and broke his foot one week before a vacation to Mexico years ago, aircast and all we went and still had a great time!

----------


## nutz4travel

that sucks Mo.  How are you at being waited on?

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Do you think someone will carry me to my beach chair and serve me drinks? :Cool:

----------


## nutz4travel

serve you drinks - maybe,  carry you to your chair might be a likkle more difficult!  hey - milk it for all it's worth  :Smile:

----------


## garysteph1018

This is going to be an interesting trip ... it's going to be a trip!!!  :Smile:

----------


## davevols

Mo, we will be at Coco in a week also, I think there will be enough boardies around to make sure you can get to the bash.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

My thought is if it's too hard to walk in the sand I can go out to the road and walk.  Too close for a taxi I think. Where there's a will there's a way!
GarySteph-hope all works out for you. Much more serious than what I am dealing with.

----------


## Rasta Stan

Naw worries Mo , I can haul you and Betty down the beach on a floater...lol
BTW, we have your floater here, it has a hole in it so we are returning it to you....lol
Sooon come.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Haha Stan.  Good idea about floating down.  We are bringing two new ones and certainly don't mind sharing.

----------


## Rasta Stan

Big News for about the floaters....lol
Travel safe ,no more falling. no more casts , bandages etc.....just get your butts here. Bob needs a drink Stat.

----------


## Jamerican1

I am sitting here waiting for the next round of snow/freezing rain crud to roll though... Hubby is off to one of the last of his 12+ hour work days.. We are packed and ready to go!! 

Soon Come!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Hahaha  Stan.  Being very very careful! See you Friday.

----------


## Bella Bea

bumping this up! I need to check my countdown ticker!
Lisa open your Eyes because Im coming!  :Cool:

----------


## Rasta Stan

Come on you April peeps.
I'm holding down the fun until you All arrive....lol
Drop by the Coco La Palm and say hello or see you at the Sea Star on Saturday.

----------


## nutz4travel

We'll be there next Thursday!  See you then  :Smile:

----------


## spottycatz

We get in late Saturday Stan, you staying at Coco for a while?

----------


## MoFromMonroe

We are almost there. 2-1/2 sleeps. I just love it when it gets so close you can taste it!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Come on FRIDAY~~

----------


## TizzyATX

OMGOSH look at yalls tickers?!?  I oughtta go get me 1

----------


## marley9808

Tizzy - your invisible ticker says 10 days baby  :Smile: 

Start preparing because tomorrow we will be doing the SINGLE DIGIT FIGIT!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## meinvancouver

> OMGOSH look at yalls tickers?!?  I oughtta go get me 1


Soon come :Cool:

----------


## Katho

*1 week!!*

----------


## marley9808

^ It's happening!!

Kevin, we will have 30 Flaming Bob's please! hahahahahahahaha
Wonder who will set the bar on fire THIS time?!?!?!?!
lol

----------


## Katho

Lmao!!!  :Wink:

----------


## spottycatz

Will 30 be enough Shauna?  :Cool:

----------


## marley9808

Probably not! LOL

----------


## sassafrass888

I'll arrive at 8:30 tomorrow morning!!! Can't wait!

----------


## garysteph1018

> *1 week!!*
> 
> Attachment 25768



If I get Gary to do mine, does that count! Cause I think I will projectile vomit if I drink that ... I'm not good with liquor!!!  :Wink:

----------


## marley9808

You can sit in the vomit section with Booger

LMAO

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Now that is funny Marley!  Don't think we heard that story.

----------


## sher

4 more sleeps! Can't wait to be back in Paradise - we sooo need this trip. Looking forward to meeting everyone at the Bash festivities!  :Smile:

----------


## wmb

Newbie to the board, but not to Negril. I'll be staying at Firefly Cottages from 4-25 to 5-3. If anyone has any tours or excursions planned where another person would help make things cheaper & you wouldn't mind another person, I'd be interested in tagging along. I'm particularly interested in visiting the Pelican Bar, Black River, Appleton Estate & Blue Hole. Would rather go with a group than by myself.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

wmb, we are staying right next door during the time you are there, at wild parrot.

----------


## wmb

> wmb, we are staying right next door during the time you are there, at wild parrot.


Cool. I'll buy you a cold Red Stripe at some point during the week. Do y'all have any tours or activities planned? Here's what I'm thinking about so far:

WE 24 Wet & Wild Wednesday at Bourbon Beach
TH 25 Wild Thing Sunset Cruise 
FR 26 Bourbon Beach Pirates Dinner
SA 27
SU 28 One Love Bus Bar Crawl 
MO 29 FREE R/T Shuttle to Rhodes Hall Plantation & Samuel's Bay National Marine Park 
TU 30 
WE 01 Pelican Bar & maybe Appleton Estate tour or Black River
TH 02
FR 03

----------


## Jim-Donna

Tomarrow, Tomarrow, I LOVE ya tomarrow, your only a day away..........LaLaLA... See you on the beach TOMARROW~~~

----------


## Flipadelphia26

We get there the 26th...

Friday the 26 - Negril.com Boardie bash party at wild parrot.  Begins at noon. You should drop by.
Saturday - Bourbon Beach - Show
Sunday - 
Monday - 
Tuesday - going on a trip to Pelican Bar - Not sure if the bus is full though?
Wednesday - Pub Crawl
Thursday - Moving to Catcha / Jungle for Ladies night
Friday - Whatever
Saturday - Show at SeaStar most likely
Sunday 5 -  leave  :Frown:

----------


## wmb

> Friday the 26 - Negril.com Boardie bash party at wild parrot.  Begins at noon. You should drop by.
> (


Cool. Definitely will drop by the Wild Parrot Friday! Who is your Pelican Bar trip through? Definitely want to go there and would like to get something lined up if the bus isn't too full for one more.  :Smile:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Cool. Definitely will drop by the Wild Parrot Friday! Who is your Pelican Bar trip through? Definitely want to go there and would like to get something lined up if the bus isn't too full for one more.


Let me check it out...  Might be a little bit, but I promise I will let you know within the next 24 hrs.

----------


## Rob

> Cool. I'll buy you a cold Red Stripe at some point during the week. Do y'all have any tours or activities planned? Here's what I'm thinking about so far:
> 
> WE 24 Wet & Wild Wednesday at Bourbon Beach
> TH 25 Wild Thing Sunset Cruise 
> FR 26 Bourbon Beach Pirates Dinner
> SA 27
> SU 28 One Love Bus Bar Crawl 
> MO 29 FREE R/T Shuttle to Rhodes Hall Plantation & Samuel's Bay National Marine Park 
> TU 30 
> ...


wmb,

Welcome to the Board! You are coming at a great time, it is the week for our 15th Annual Boardie Bash. We have to great day trips planned, one to Abeokuta on the 27th which is as inexpensive as it can get, and also a free trip to Percy's Riverside Retreat which is free. For more information be sure to check out our Entertainment section!

Sorry to mention this, but the Wild Thing is now owned by Riu Hotels and is only for their guests. Since you are not staying at Riu, there is still the Yamon Red Stripe Catamaran that offers sunset cruises. Their booth is located right next to Rondel.

Also, I would check with Bourbon Beach as I do not think they are offering their Pirates Dinner Parties at this time. They can be contacted in our Entertainment and Hotels sections.

Here is a complete listing of the 2013 Boardie Bash events:

The 15th Annual Boardie Bash events has been expanded from Tuesday April 23rd to April 28th, with the main event happening at the Wild Parrot on April 26th!


We have finalized all the information about Boadie Bash Abeokuta Day Trip - the price is as low as it can go, an incredible deal at US$20! Please let us know if you are interested in attending by replying here or Private Messaging me! Also, if you need assistance arriving at the meeting place to get on the bus, please let me know! See you all soon! For all the details, click on the link below.


http://negril.com/nt/nt041513.htm 


For a complete listing of events, you can check our Entertainment section (link above) and here are the events as planned so far - as with everything in Jamaica, the times will be somewhat flexible:


April 23rd - The Return of the Rock Robster Party at 3 Dives Jerk Centre on the cliffs of Negril's West End! The RealNegril.com webcast will be happening as well, so come and join us for some of the coldest drinks and best jerk chicken on island from 5pm to 8pm! This is a free event!


April 24th - One Love Drive Pub Crawl - we are adding a second bus for this event - so if you would like to schedule (or reschedule) with Lenbert no problem - we will be coordinating the second bus with his help! This will be a wild time for all! This is a free event. You can contact us to arrange a spot on the second bus - let us know in this thread, email me at rob@negril.com or Private Message us!


April 25th - It is a West End Beach Day at Canoe! The beach party will be starting at 2pm but you can come as early as you like and play in Mary's Bay! The RealNegril.com webcast starts at 4pm until 7pm and there will the Steel Drum Band at sunset. This is a free event, just get your ice cold drinks and tasty food at Canoe!


April 26th - The 15th Annual Boardie Bash at Wild Parrot from Noon to 4pm with a live webcast on RealNegriil.com! Come out and meet and greet all your fellow Boardies on the beach! And while there are many great charities to support in Negril such as NEET and the Negril International Hospital project, Father Jim from the St. Anthony Soup Kitchen will be joining us so you can make direct donations when you meet Father Jim. In addition to cash donations, there will be a bin set up so you can donate your non-perishable items as well. This is a free event.


April 27th - Day trip to Abeokuta starting at 10am. This is an amazing place and will be a memorable day in the country! We will be meeting at Burger King parking lot at before 10am and heading out to the Nature Park! Be sure to bring your bathing suit and camera! The cost for the round trip and entrance fee is a special US$20. After playing in the pool, having lunch and exploring the ground, we will be returning in time to catch the Seastar Inn Happy Hour and the Saturday Night Boardie Reggae Show! The Happy Hour at Seastar Inn will be poolside from 4pm to 6pm! Their 2 for 1 happy hour even includes their spicy wings - so come and get your drinks and enjoy some appetizers before the Boardie Bash Reggae Show starting at 7pm at Seastar Inn! Please let us know in this thread or PM me if you are interested in heading to Abeokuta.


April 28th - Sunday Brunch at Cafe Goa from 10am to Noon with free Rum Bar Rum Cream with breakfast, then there will be a bus set up to head out to Percy's Retreat for another beautiful spot in the countryside to celebrate Tawnee's birthday! We will then be back in time for the Sunset Party on the beach at Seasplash Resort! The trip to Percy's Riverside Retreat is free, but please let us know if you want to attend by posting in this thread, email me at rob@negril.com or Private Message us!


While we know that everyone cannot attend every event, we do invite one and all, posting boardies as well as all those who just read the Negril Message Board to join us as your schedule allows!


This year's Negril.com Boardie Bash is set to be the biggest and best ever! Everyone is invited, old timers, locals, our sponsors, business owners as well as those new to Negril.com and the Negril Message Board! 


See you all soon!

----------


## TizzyATX

> Wonder who will set the bar on fire THIS time?!?!?!?!
> lol


Dont know....but I'll be sure to stomp it out when I get up there to dance! HOLLA!

----------


## Vince

Damn,I see ya'll are going to be at Rhodes hall on the 29th.I know this a dumb question but how long do ya'll think ya'll might be there till?~Thats a busy day fly in,try to make it to Rhodes Hall, oh yea need to check in to the resort at sometime.Oh well.The resort ain't going anywhere :Smile: ~And i'm in no hurry to get there anyway!!!~We are just using the place to sleep anyway :Smile:

----------


## wmb

Wow! Rob, you are the man. Thank you so much for this hugely informative post! You are awesome to type all of that info out for me. I haven't booked anything firm yet, so this gives me a lot to think about. I definitely won't feel alone on my trip. Something to do every day. This will be a fun trip for sure.






> wmb,
> 
> Welcome to the Board! You are coming at a great time, it is the week for our 15th Annual Boardie Bash. We have to great day trips planned, one to Abeokuta on the 27th which is as inexpensive as it can get, and also a free trip to Percy's Riverside Retreat which is free. For more information be sure to check out our Entertainment section!
> 
> Sorry to mention this, but the Wild Thing is now owned by Riu Hotels and is only for their guests. Since you are not staying at Riu, there is still the Yamon Red Stripe Catamaran that offers sunset cruises. Their booth is located right next to Rondel.
> 
> Also, I would check with Bourbon Beach as I do not think they are offering their Pirates Dinner Parties at this time. They can be contacted in our Entertainment and Hotels sections.
> 
> Here is a complete listing of the 2013 Boardie Bash events:
> ...

----------


## wmb

> We have finalized all the information about Boadie Bash Abeokuta Day Trip - the price is as low as it can go, an incredible deal at US$20! Please let us know if you are interested in attending by replying here or Private Messaging me! Also, if you need assistance arriving at the meeting place to get on the bus, please let me know! See you all soon! For all the details, click on the link below.


I am definitely interested in this. Save me a spot. I think I can manage getting to the Burger King parking lot before 10.  :Smile: 

William Burton

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Looking forward to meeting and re-meeting you guys next week... I just pushed the button... I'll be at Home Sweet Home starting Wednesday 4/24 until Saturday, then it's off to Montego Bay and Barnett Heights to hang out with General Clarence! P.S. Thanks to Connie from Connie's Country Western Pub/Jennys Cakes for some great tips! Ya know, anytime you can sneak a trip in to Jamaica, it's a very good day...

Happy Travels
Skb

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Re: April Roll Call

    Updated!
    matt007 March 24 - April 2
    rootsie Mar 26 - Apr 09
    Ly Shell March 27 to April 07
    viper1 Mar 29 - Apr 05
    WestEndGirl & dawta Mar 30 - Apr 08
    Krfrea Mar 30 - Apr 6
    Baylaker March 30 - April 12
    Dan&Sue Mar 31 - Apr 08
    Dconkle Apr 02 - Apr 23
    Johnny Apr 2 - 16 Point Village newbies!
    TandJ Apr 3rd to 13th
    captaind Apr 03 - Apr 08
    danap Apr 03 - May 01
    Rasta Stan Apr 03 - May 06 - bday Apr 24
    SDisy April 5 - April 13
    Big Poppa Apr 06 - Apr 20
    nicollet Apr 06 - Apr 20
    luvmylabs Apr 06 - Apr 12
    kcwatersport Apr 06 - Apr 12
    Jenn Apr 10 - Apr 18
    Stormy49 April 10-17 Coco
    Cuteoldkid April 12-18. CoCoLaPalm
    Weathermon & MiLady Apr 13 - Apr 24
    Madtown Lady Apr 13 - Apr 27
    LeeLee Apr 13 - Apr 27 gettin hitched!
    Juli April 13 - May 4
    Iowagirl’s hubby 4/14/-4/25
    Denise Apr 15 - May 05
    Melody Apr 16 - Apr 27 - 50th bday Apr 2nd
    TKim 16-24
    Russ April 16-21
    rinakim and Larry1967 Apr 17 - May 08
    Jamerican1 Apr 17 - Apr 27 BDay 4/25
    deanna Apr 17 -
    tiffer April 17-24
    MoFromMonroe Apr 19 - Apr 28
    Blandy1 & 3 couples of newbies Apr 19 - Apr 27
    Jim and Donna 4/19-5\4
    davevols and wife April 19-27
    Vpofgreen and wife 4/19-23 @ Catcha Sagi
    spottycatz Apr 20 - May 04
    Ziggy Apr 20 - Apr 29
    meinvancover Apr 20 - May 04
    Nipper Apr 20 - Apr 27
    Jitterbug Apr 20 - May 04
    JnB Apr 20 - Apr 28
    Crybaby Apr 21 - May 3
    Carolyn&Rick Apr 21 - May 08
    Bella Bea April 21 - 29
    Negril 1990 Apr 22 - Apr 29
    Chickster April 22 - April 29
    Lenny April 22- ?????
    mdsn April 23-30
    wpyogi Apr 23 - May 04
    Lulu and Al Apr 23 - May 03
    Sekonick April 23 - 30
    Katho Apr 24 - May 1
    Muzikdoc Apr 24 - May 04
    groove16 Apr 24 - May 05 50th BDay 4/16
    Sheri and Big Roy @ Coco La Palm April 24 -May 4
    Smokin Kevan 4/24 thru 4/28
    garysteph1018 Apr 24 - May 04 B Day 4/27
    Booger April 24 - first of May
    Rasta Stan’s bday, April 24 - wife’s niece and hubby arriving at Samsara
    Spratters Apri 25 - May 4th
    Coco Apr 25 - May 04
    2nutz4travel Apr 25 - May 05
    Pointlover Apr 25 - May
    BreanaAshlee Apr 25 - May 02
    Trelawnyterry 4/25-5/3
    KidRick & Shy Ronnie April 26- May 3rd
    Flipadelphia26 Apr 26 - May 05
    Indy bob and Lurker Cindy – April 26 - May6
    Tawnee2 Apr 27 - 5/18 BDay on 4/28
    divenakedd Apr 27 - May 04
    drummerboy13 Apr 27 - May 02
    Tizzy Apr 27 - May 05
    Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who April 27th - May 4 th
    marley9808 end of April/first of May
    beachgirl66 end of April/first of May
    bjritz
    Guiripie
    Queenie - Most of April

----------


## pretty40

this is gonna be one of the best trips yet! See everyone next week!!

----------


## Nipper

All I can say is "Yeah Mon!"

----------


## nutz4travel

Looking at the roll call list, so many are already there  :Smile:   No wonder it's quiet here!  

I'm starting to get really psyched  :Cool:  and could really use a live trip report with pictures

----------


## meinvancouver

Arrived yesterday staying at catcha. It was a very sad day here yesterday, Tristan's funeral. RIP Tristan and Damian. 

If any boardies are at catcha come say hi, we are staying in Libra till saturday!!

----------


## Rasta Stan

Sorry no pics  from Negril live this time, no camera to speak of....lol
WE are having a ball here, no worries lots left to see and do.
Now get your packing done and get your Azz down here. I can't have all this fun by myself.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

We are here with Stan and Betty but can't help either. Have a camera but having too much fun to take pictures. I always forget to take it out of the bag.  It is looking like a gorgeous day today.  Not a cloud in the sky.  Beautiful sunset last night too!

----------


## TizzyATX

MO!! omgosh i was about to ask how the weather was.....has the water been calm??

Glad everybody is having fun....SOON Come!

----------


## bjritz

You can pop bjritz off the list. Unfortunately a bunch of unexpected family expenses gobbled up the Bash Bucks and I'm stuck living vicariously through your trip reports. I'm bummed but determined to enjoy all your antics.

----------


## TizzyATX

Wow what a downer bjritz....sorry to hear that :/

----------


## meinvancouver

> MO!! omgosh i was about to ask how the weather was.....has the water been calm??
> 
> Glad everybody is having fun....SOON Come!


The weather the last few days has been spectacular. No clouds and very little wind and no rain. It did rain quite a bit on Saturday but since has been great!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Thats great news thanx ^^

Hope it holds out for lil 'ol me  :Smile:

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Wheeeeee! All packed with the help of my daughter, who removed a bunch of stuff from my bag... At 9:45am Wednesday, I'll be a lean, not so mean, Dallas traveling machine!

Happy Travels!

----------


## captaind

> Wheeeeee! All packed with the help of my daughter, who removed a bunch of stuff from my bag... At 9:45am Wednesday, I'll be a lean, not so mean, Dallas traveling machine!
> 
> Happy Travels!



Have a mellow trip thru the bowels of the airline industry.

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Captain "D", hope you end up in Negril this week! Love to meet a true legend!

Happy Travels

Skb!

----------


## Rob

Here is a complete listing of the 2013 Boardie Bash events:


The 15th Annual Boardie Bash events has been expanded from Tuesday April 23rd to April 28th, with the main event happening at the Wild Parrot on April 26th!




We have finalized all the information about Boadie Bash Abeokuta Day Trip - the price is as low as it can go, an incredible deal at US$20! Please let us know if you are interested in attending by replying here or Private Messaging me! Also, if you need assistance arriving at the meeting place to get on the bus, please let me know! See you all soon! For all the details, click on the link below.




http://negril.com/nt/nt041513.htm 




For a complete listing of events, you can check our Entertainment section (link above) and here are the events as planned so far - as with everything in Jamaica, the times will be somewhat flexible:




April 23rd - The Return of the Rock Robster Party at 3 Dives Jerk Centre on the cliffs of Negril's West End! The RealNegril.com webcast will be happening as well, so come and join us for some of the coldest drinks and best jerk chicken on island from 5pm to 8pm! This is a free event!




April 24th - One Love Drive Pub Crawl - we are adding a second bus for this event - so if you would like to schedule (or reschedule) with Lenbert no problem - we will be coordinating the second bus with his help! This will be a wild time for all! This is a free event. You can contact us to arrange a spot on the second bus - let us know in this thread, email me at rob@negril.com or Private Message us!




April 25th - It is a West End Beach Day at Canoe! The beach party will be starting at 2pm but you can come as early as you like and play in Mary's Bay! The RealNegril.com webcast starts at 4pm until 7pm and there will the Steel Drum Band at sunset. This is a free event, just get your ice cold drinks and tasty food at Canoe!




April 26th - The 15th Annual Boardie Bash at Wild Parrot from Noon to 4pm with a live webcast on RealNegriil.com! Come out and meet and greet all your fellow Boardies on the beach! And while there are many great charities to support in Negril such as NEET and the Negril International Hospital project, Father Jim from the St. Anthony Soup Kitchen will be joining us so you can make direct donations when you meet Father Jim. In addition to cash donations, there will be a bin set up so you can donate your non-perishable items as well. This is a free event.




April 27th - Day trip to Abeokuta starting at 10am. This is an amazing place and will be a memorable day in the country! We will be meeting at Burger King parking lot at before 10am and heading out to the Nature Park! Be sure to bring your bathing suit and camera! The cost for the round trip and entrance fee is a special US$20. After playing in the pool, having lunch and exploring the ground, we will be returning in time to catch the Seastar Inn Happy Hour and the Saturday Night Boardie Reggae Show! The Happy Hour at Seastar Inn will be poolside from 4pm to 6pm! Their 2 for 1 happy hour even includes their spicy wings - so come and get your drinks and enjoy some appetizers before the Boardie Bash Reggae Show starting at 7pm at Seastar Inn! Please let us know in this thread or PM me if you are interested in heading to Abeokuta.




April 28th - Sunday Brunch at Cafe Goa from 10am to Noon with free Rum Bar Rum Cream with breakfast, then there will be a bus set up to head out to Percy's Retreat for another beautiful spot in the countryside to celebrate Tawnee's birthday! We will then be back in time for the Sunset Party on the beach at Seasplash Resort! The trip to Percy's Riverside Retreat is free, but please let us know if you want to attend by posting in this thread, email me at rob@negril.com or Private Message us!




While we know that everyone cannot attend every event, we do invite one and all, posting boardies as well as all those who just read the Negril Message Board to join us as your schedule allows!




This year's Negril.com Boardie Bash is set to be the biggest and best ever! Everyone is invited, old timers, locals, our sponsors, business owners as well as those new to Negril.com and the Negril Message Board! 




See you all soon!

----------


## Katho

YaY!!!!!!! Tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  lol!!

----------


## garysteph1018

We FINALLY got outta the house!!! Holy crap we are finally heading to the ATL!!! See y'all in paradise!

----------


## davevols

Come on down everyone, the waters fine. 
Sitting on the beach watching a wedding party launch Chinese lanterns,
how much better can it get?

----------


## nutz4travel

1 more day!!

We are packed, checked in and otherwise ready to go!  See you all soon  :Smile:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

1 more day of work.

----------


## nutz4travel

Less than 12 hours!!  Do you think we'll sleep tonight??

----------


## Lorax2

Ticker check !   See you all on Saturday !   :Cool:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Last day of work.  By this time tomorrow morning, we will be in the air.

----------


## KidRick

Wheels up in 22 hours.... Safe travels to you , Flip.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Wheels up in 22 hours.... Safe travels to you , Flip.



Likewise.

----------


## Vince

This time Monday we will be in da air too :Cool:

----------

